# Cuyana



## shihfan

Anyone tried the brand Cuyana for handbags? any reviews? I am liking their shoulder tote but wondering what the quality is like. The leather does look yummy in the pictures...


Shihfan


----------



## ilovethebags

shihfan said:


> Anyone tried the brand Cuyana for handbags? any reviews? I am liking their shoulder tote but wondering what the quality is like. The leather does look yummy in the pictures...
> 
> 
> Shihfan


I should be getting my first Cuyana bag today.  I'm so excited.  I bought the large grey tote.  I'll post some pics and a review after I get it!!


----------



## rutabaga

I have the short tote and it's ok. Leather is floppy but smooshy. Doesn't really hold its shape unless it's completely full of stuff, and it doesn't stand up on its own. I got mine December 2013 and it still smells funny. There's also a lot of lint that comes off the inside. I wouldn't buy it again but this was a gift and monogrammed, so I'm stuck with it for now.


----------



## Stacy31

i*bella said:


> I have the short tote and it's ok. Leather is floppy but smooshy. Doesn't really hold its shape unless it's completely full of stuff, and it doesn't stand up on its own. I got mine December 2013 and it still smells funny. There's also a lot of lint that comes off the inside. I wouldn't buy it again but this was a gift and monogrammed, so I'm stuck with it for now.





What color did you get? I have one coming tomorrow and I hope I'm not disappointed.  Is the leather quality pretty good?  The shedding inside concerns me. It sounds like I may have to use a purse organizer. Thanks for the info.!!


----------



## Stacy31

ilovethebags said:


> I should be getting my first Cuyana bag today.  I'm so excited.  I bought the large grey tote.  I'll post some pics and a review after I get it!!







I just saw this post and I was wondering how you're liking the cuyana tote?  TIA


----------



## rutabaga

Stacy31 said:


> What color did you get? I have one coming tomorrow and I hope I'm not disappointed.  Is the leather quality pretty good?  The shedding inside concerns me. It sounds like I may have to use a purse organizer. Thanks for the info.!!



I have it in caramel. I get compliments on it all the time, but I've seen a bunch of women around here with the same tote so I'm kinda over it.


----------



## Stacy31

i*bella said:


> I have it in caramel. I get compliments on it all the time, but I've seen a bunch of women around here with the same tote so I'm kinda over it.





Thanks~I just got mine today in stone.  I love it so far!  I know the caramel color is one of the most popular.  It does seem like an easy no worries tote...but I wish the lining was better.  Did your bag come with a dust bag? Mine didn't, but I saw a post on here that another member's bag did?


----------



## rutabaga

Stacy31 said:


> Thanks~I just got mine today in stone.  I love it so far!  I know the caramel color is one of the most popular.  It does seem like an easy no worries tote...but I wish the lining was better.  Did your bag come with a dust bag? Mine didn't, but I saw a post on here that another member's bag did?



Nope, no dust bag. Was it also a tote or another style?

I spilled something inside my tote yesterday and flipped it inside-out to clean, and noticed that the bottom seam (that had been glued down) had come undone. I'm over Cuyana and won't be buying anything else from them in the future.


----------



## bisbee

I bought the travel set (cosmetic bag and a larger one for travel) and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Stacy31

i*bella said:


> Nope, no dust bag. Was it also a tote or another style?
> 
> I spilled something inside my tote yesterday and flipped it inside-out to clean, and noticed that the bottom seam (that had been glued down) had come undone. I'm over Cuyana and won't be buying anything else from them in the future.







Thanks for the warning! There was a post on here somewehere... another member ordered the orange cuyana tote and said it came with a dustbag? Maybe if you order the gift box? I like the short tote so far, but I guess I can't expect it to wear like my other designer totes.  Oh well, if it falls apart I will take it as a lesson learned and feel good about the fact that 30% of the proceeds went to a good cause Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Stacy31

bisbee said:


> I bought the travel set (cosmetic bag and a larger one for travel) and I'm very happy with it.
> 
> cuyana.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/thumbnail/500x/d58d44b981214661663244ef00ea7e30/t/r/trav_08b.jpg






So beautiful! I am thinking about getting this, but I can't decide on a color.   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JetSetGo!

These bags are lovely. I'd never heard of them before. The quality does sound questionable though.


----------



## bisbee

I'm a little surprised at the comments about the quality.  I don't have anything except the travel set, but the leather and the quality of the two pieces is perfect.  

Maybe the totes are made by another company?


----------



## JetSetGo!

bisbee said:


> I'm a little surprised at the comments about the quality.  I don't have anything except the travel set, but the leather and the quality of the two pieces is perfect.
> 
> Maybe the totes are made by another company?



That's good to hear.


----------



## justwatchin

Oh I'm glad to see a thread about this tote. Here is my tote and travel set. I first saw this tote on a blog and debated a long time before purchasing. I was looking for a leather tote at a good price. This one works for me. If you're looking for a structured tote, then this is not the one. It is an open tote with one zippered inside pocket; that's where I keep my phone. In the travel set, I keep my wallet, keys and a few other items in the large case and my makeup in the smaller. Right now in the tote, I carry the travel set, a light wrap, and my glasses. It fits comfortably over the shoulder. I have not had anything fall out either and I do have a tendency to toss my bag once I get in the car. The tote did not come with a dust bag but oddly the travel set did. I had mine monogrammed which I like. 

Here are a few cell phone pics.


----------



## justwatchin

bisbee said:


> I bought the travel set (cosmetic bag and a larger one for travel) and I'm very happy with it.
> 
> cuyana.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/thumbnail/500x/d58d44b981214661663244ef00ea7e30/t/r/trav_08b.jpg


Love this color! I debated between this and the fuschia that I ended up purchasing.


----------



## mrsinsyder

bisbee said:


> I'm a little surprised at the comments about the quality.  I don't have anything except the travel set, but the leather and the quality of the two pieces is perfect.
> 
> Maybe the totes are made by another company?


I love my Cuyana! I started a thread about it some time ago, but the quality is fantastic and the color is so lovely.


----------



## dcooney4

justwatchin said:


> Oh I'm glad to see a thread about this tote. Here is my tote and travel set. I first saw this tote on a blog and debated a long time before purchasing. I was looking for a leather tote at a good price. This one works for me. If you're looking for a structured tote, then this is not the one. It is an open tote with one zippered inside pocket; that's where I keep my phone. In the travel set, I keep my wallet, keys and a few other items in the large case and my makeup in the smaller. Right now in the tote, I carry the travel set, a light wrap, and my glasses. It fits comfortably over the shoulder. I have not had anything fall out either and I do have a tendency to toss my bag once I get in the car. The tote did not come with a dust bag but oddly the travel set did. I had mine monogrammed which I like.
> 
> Here are a few cell phone pics.



Would it be possible to take a picture of the inside of the tote? It is very pretty.


----------



## justwatchin

dcooney4 said:


> Would it be possible to take a picture of the inside of the tote? It is very pretty.



Here you go. It may be hard to see since the inside is black. Maybe one of the gals who have the stone or tangerine can post a pic of the inside of theirs. I know someone had said their lining was shedding but I have not had that happen with mine. Oh and this is the short tote; they also have one in tall.






And this is the blog where I first saw this tote. She has it in stone and it's a really great neutral color.

http://joannagoddard.blogspot.com/2014/04/cuyana-travel-bags.html


----------



## mrsinsyder

dcooney4 said:


> Would it be possible to take a picture of the inside of the tote? It is very pretty.


Here you go! It's a very soft suede inside. It reminds me of many of the HE leather bags.


----------



## dcooney4

They are really nice . Thank you both for the great photo's


----------



## PeonyPlum

Oh, what pretty bags.  Thanks for posting the pictures!  I love the interior shots.  The leather looks so soft and supple.


----------



## dcooney4

mrsinsyder said:


> Here you go! It's a very soft suede inside. It reminds me of many of the HE leather bags.



Is this the tall orange one?


----------



## mrsinsyder

dcooney4 said:


> Is this the tall orange one?


It's actually just the regular one but it feels like it is tall. The tall must be huge.

http://www.cuyana.com/leather-tote-nectarine.html


----------



## dcooney4

The tall measurements are bigger height wise but it says only 12 inches wide. I have say I really like these bags.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Me too, it took a backseat because I got it right before my Neverfull, but now it's in constant rotation and my NF is sitting in the closet. I might need to get a black one as well.


----------



## Stacy31

justwatchin said:


> Oh I'm glad to see a thread about this tote. Here is my tote and travel set. I first saw this tote on a blog and debated a long time before purchasing. I was looking for a leather tote at a good price. This one works for me. If you're looking for a structured tote, then this is not the one. It is an open tote with one zippered inside pocket; that's where I keep my phone. In the travel set, I keep my wallet, keys and a few other items in the large case and my makeup in the smaller. Right now in the tote, I carry the travel set, a light wrap, and my glasses. It fits comfortably over the shoulder. I have not had anything fall out either and I do have a tendency to toss my bag once I get in the car. The tote did not come with a dust bag but oddly the travel set did. I had mine monogrammed which I like.
> 
> Here are a few cell phone pics.








Thanks so much for posting! I am thinking about purchasing the same travel set. I received my first cuyana bag in stone last week and I absolutely love it!! I have a Hermes double sens bag and at first sight, they look quite similar. I think the leather is outstanding, especially for the price. I am not sure how I feel about the lining, but only time will tell.  I am thinking about purchasing a second tote bag in the fall.   I am so glad that I found this company and that there's a thread on TPF. Thanks again for the gorgeous pictures!!


----------



## justwatchin

Stacy31 said:


> Thanks so much for posting! I am thinking about purchasing the same travel set. I received my first cuyana bag in stone last week and I absolutely love it!! I have a Hermes double sens bag and at first sight, they look quite similar. I think the leather is outstanding, especially for the price. I am not sure how I feel about the lining, but only time will tell.  I am thinking about purchasing a second tote bag in the fall.   I am so glad that I found this company and that there's a thread on TPF. Thanks again for the gorgeous pictures!!



You're welcome! Stone is a great color. I wouldn't mine another in that color.


----------



## justwatchin

dcooney4 said:


> They are really nice . Thank you both for the great photo's



Thank you and you're welcome


----------



## j0yc3

This tote bag looks like what I am looking for.  Will this withstand heavy items inside?  My Goyard St Louise can hold a ton and I need something like that on days when I needed to bring my work laptop (an ancient Lenovo 15" laptop).


----------



## mrsinsyder

j0yc3 said:


> This tote bag looks like what I am looking for.  Will this withstand heavy items inside?  My Goyard St Louise can hold a ton and I need something like that on days when I needed to bring my work laptop (an ancient Lenovo 15" laptop).


I use mine for my industrial Dell which is huge and weighs a ton (along with other stuff that I throw in the bag). No issues at all.


----------



## dcooney4

mrsinsyder said:


> I love my Cuyana! I started a thread about it some time ago, but the quality is fantastic and the color is so lovely.



I ordered the tall in caramel today. I just love your orange one. Now I can hardly wait for it to come. Thanks again for your help


----------



## Stacy31

I wanted to post a few pictures of my two Cuyana bags. I can't say enough about this brand!  The quality is amazing for the price and they are simply the best totes. I posted pictures of the stone and caramel, as well as the inside. You can see that the pockets are slightly different.  I like this as I think it makes the bags more unique.  For comparison purposes, I also posted a picture of my caramel Cuyana and Hermes Double Sens in Orange/Gold.  As you can see, the Hermes bag holds its shape better, but the Cuyana bag is just so smooshy and gorgeous.  These totes are definitely replacing my Longchamp bags as my "go to" totes.  If any of you are considering this tote, I highly recommend one.  




*FYI-these are both the short totes.


----------



## justwatchin

Stacy31 said:


> I wanted to post a few pictures of my two Cuyana bags. I can't say enough about this brand!  The quality is amazing for the price and they are simply the best totes. I posted pictures of the stone and caramel, as well as the inside. You can see that the pockets are slightly different.  I like this as I think it makes the bags more unique.  For comparison purposes, I also posted a picture of my caramel Cuyana and Hermes Double Sens in Orange/Gold.  As you can see, the Hermes bag holds its shape better, but the Cuyana bag is just so smooshy and gorgeous.  These totes are definitely replacing my Longchamp bags as my "go to" totes.  If any of you are considering this tote, I highly recommend one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FYI-these are both the short totes.



Gorgeous bags! Thanks for the comparison pics.


----------



## Stacy31

justwatchin said:


> Gorgeous bags! Thanks for the comparison pics.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem! Thanks~


----------



## dcooney4

They are very pretty .


----------



## catsinthebag

Stacy31 said:


> I wanted to post a few pictures of my two Cuyana bags. I can't say enough about this brand!  The quality is amazing for the price and they are simply the best totes. I posted pictures of the stone and caramel, as well as the inside. You can see that the pockets are slightly different.  I like this as I think it makes the bags more unique.  For comparison purposes, I also posted a picture of my caramel Cuyana and Hermes Double Sens in Orange/Gold.  As you can see, the Hermes bag holds its shape better, but the Cuyana bag is just so smooshy and gorgeous.  These totes are definitely replacing my Longchamp bags as my "go to" totes.  If any of you are considering this tote, I highly recommend one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FYI-these are both the short totes.



Stacy31, thanks so much for posting these pics! I am also an Hermes fan, and keep going back and forth over the Double Sens. Love it but unsure because large unstructured bags don't tend to work for me. I'm hoping the Cuyana tote will be a relatively inexpensive way to try out this type of bag. The fact that you love the quality of the leather gives me hope! I also tried out the Madewell Transport tote but found many of them were way too stiff for my liking. Your photos and review have prompted me to order my own Cuyana tote -- hopefully it will be here in a few days!


----------



## Stacy31

catsinthebag said:


> Stacy31, thanks so much for posting these pics! I am also an Hermes fan, and keep going back and forth over the Double Sens. Love it but unsure because large unstructured bags don't tend to work for me. I'm hoping the Cuyana tote will be a relatively inexpensive way to try out this type of bag. The fact that you love the quality of the leather gives me hope! I also tried out the Madewell Transport tote but found many of them were way too stiff for my liking. Your photos and review have prompted me to order my own Cuyana tote -- hopefully it will be here in a few days!





That's wonderful! I'm glad I could help.  I tried the Madwell tote as well and it was way too stiff for me.  Also, the few they had in stock all had scratches on them.  I find the Cuyana leather to be much, much softer/better.  Granted, the quality/craftsmanship of the Hermes DS is hard to beat.  However, if I had discovered Cuyana sooner I may have purchased one instead of the DS and put that money towards a different Hermes bag.  I get a lot of use out of my DS, but I did waiver initially because it is very expensive for a simple tote bag. The Cuyana leather is thinner and of course it doesn't have the reversible leather lining, but for the price point, it is definitely worth the money!  I hope you get your bag soon


Oh, and I forgot to ask which color you chose?  The leather on my stone bag is thicker than my caramel bag, but the caramel leather is softer.  Also, the stone holds its shape better while the caramel is more smooshy.


----------



## catsinthebag

Stacy31 said:


> That's wonderful! I'm glad I could help.  I tried the Madwell tote as well and it was way too stiff for me.  Also, the few they had in stock all had scratches on them.  I find the Cuyana leather to be much, much softer/better.  Granted, the quality/craftsmanship of the Hermes DS is hard to beat.  However, if I had discovered Cuyana sooner I may have purchased one instead of the DS and put that money towards a different Hermes bag.  I get a lot of use out of my DS, but I did waiver initially because it is very expensive for a simple tote bag. The Cuyana leather is thinner and of course it doesn't have the reversible leather lining, but for the price point, it is definitely worth the money!  I hope you get your bag soon
> 
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to ask which color you chose?  The leather on my stone bag is thicker than my caramel bag, but the caramel leather is softer.  Also, the stone holds its shape better while the caramel is more smooshy.



 I got the navy. They are currently sold out of the caramel, and since I have an Hermes Garden Party in Gold, I thought that may have been a little redundant anyway  (although it would have been a tough choice -- the caramel is very pretty!). I did put myself on the waiting list for the caramel -- if the bag works for me, I could definitely see having multiples at that price point!


----------



## kings_20

Are these open totes or does it have some sort of closure?  The leather looks great!


----------



## Stacy31

catsinthebag said:


> I got the navy. They are currently sold out of the caramel, and since I have an Hermes Garden Party in Gold, I thought that may have been a little redundant anyway  (although it would have been a tough choice -- the caramel is very pretty!). I did put myself on the waiting list for the caramel -- if the bag works for me, I could definitely see having multiples at that price point!





Oh....please post pictures! I LOVE the navy!  The thing about Cuyana is that each bag seems different.  Although the quality is equal, you wouldn't even know my stone and caramel bags are the same brand.  I like how unique each bag is, yet somewhat similar.  I am also contemplating the purple/violet or blue in the long tote, the travel set and maybe a wallet.  I truly love this company.


----------



## catsinthebag

Stacy31 said:


> Oh....please post pictures! I LOVE the navy!  The thing about Cuyana is that each bag seems different.  Although the quality is equal, you wouldn't even know my stone and caramel bags are the same brand.  I like how unique each bag is, yet somewhat similar.  I am also contemplating the purple/violet or blue in the long tote, the travel set and maybe a wallet.  I truly love this company.



 I will post pics when it arrives! So far, I haven't even received shipping confirmation. How long did it take to get yours? 

The purple/violet looks wonderful -- I would have been tempted if they had that one in the short model. It's nice to be excited about a brand that doesn't cost an arm and a leg, isn't it?


----------



## mrsinsyder

I spilled about 8 oz of chocolate protein shake (made with coconut milk) on my tote today. It was an awful mess, but about 4 baby wipes later she was good as new.


----------



## Stacy31

catsinthebag said:


> I will post pics when it arrives! So far, I haven't even received shipping confirmation. How long did it take to get yours?
> 
> The purple/violet looks wonderful -- I would have been tempted if they had that one in the short model. It's nice to be excited about a brand that doesn't cost an arm and a leg, isn't it?





I know~that's exactly what I said! How nice to find a quality brand for less than $200! I pay more than that in tax for my designer bags!!  I received my bags within 3-4 days of ordering them. They're pretty good about shipping. Did you create an account with them? I did and I was able to go to the orders section and track mine.  They didn't always send me a shipping confirmation.  hth


----------



## catsinthebag

Stacy31 said:


> I know~that's exactly what I said! How nice to find a quality brand for less than $200! I pay more than that in tax for my designer bags!!  I received my bags within 3-4 days of ordering them. They're pretty good about shipping. Did you create an account with them? I did and I was able to go to the orders section and track mine.  They didn't always send me a shipping confirmation.  hth



yes, I created an account, but so far all it says is my order was completed, no tracking info. We'll see! If I don't get a shipping confirmation or tracking number in the next day, I'll call them.


----------



## Stacy31

catsinthebag said:


> yes
> , I created an account, but so far all it says is my order was completed, no tracking info. We'll see! If I don't get a shipping confirmation or tracking number in the next day, I'll call them.







The same thing happened to me.  But it shipped out pretty quickly


----------



## snoflinga

Stacy31 said:


> I wanted to post a few pictures of my two Cuyana bags. I can't say enough about this brand!  The quality is amazing for the price and they are simply the best totes. I posted pictures of the stone and caramel, as well as the inside. You can see that the pockets are slightly different.  I like this as I think it makes the bags more unique.  For comparison purposes, I also posted a picture of my caramel Cuyana and Hermes Double Sens in Orange/Gold.  As you can see, the Hermes bag holds its shape better, but the Cuyana bag is just so smooshy and gorgeous.  These totes are definitely replacing my Longchamp bags as my "go to" totes.  If any of you are considering this tote, I highly recommend one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FYI-these are both the short totes.



Your pics are telling me I need this tote.  The Double Sens in that colour is my dream bag, and the Cuyana looks good even next to the Double Sens.


----------



## justwatchin

kings_20 said:


> Are these open totes or does it have some sort of closure?  The leather looks great!


Yes these totes are open.


----------



## Stacy31

snoflinga said:


> Your pics are telling me I need this tote.  The Double Sens in that colour is my dream bag, and the Cuyana looks good even next to the Double Sens.





I agree!  The caramel cuyana color is very similar to the gold Hermes DS.  Cuyana also makes an orange tote, but I haven't seen it in real life to compare. The leather is outstanding for the price


----------



## Stacy31

mrsinsyder said:


> I spilled about 8 oz of chocolate protein shake (made with coconut milk) on my tote today. It was an awful mess, but about 4 baby wipes later she was good as new.





That's great! I use baby wipes and meltonian leather cleaner/conditioner on mine and both work wonders!


----------



## Stacy31

kings_20 said:


> Are these open totes or does it have some sort of closure?  The leather looks great!





They are completely open with no closure. However, they are quite deep and I really don't worry too much about my stuff falling out because of this.  The leather is so soft and beautiful.


----------



## Stacy31

^^For designer comparison purposes, the Cuyana totes are most similar to the Celine Cabas bags in style in my opinion.


----------



## catsinthebag

My tote in navy arrived yesterday ... Unfortunately, I'm going to return it because what they call "navy" is more of a dusty grey-ish blue. I took a picture so everyone can see the color, but it's actually a little lighter than the photo here.

I have to say, once I got over my disappointment over the color, I am thinking of what color to order instead. Cuyana's leather is amazing, especially for the price -- thick and soft and smells heavenly! For anyone looking for a big, unstructured leather tote, this is a good one!


----------



## justwatchin

catsinthebag said:


> My tote in navy arrived yesterday ... Unfortunately, I'm going to return it because what they call "navy" is more of a dusty grey-ish blue. I took a picture so everyone can see the color, but it's actually a little lighter than the photo here.
> 
> I have to say, once I got over my disappointment over the color, I am thinking of what color to order instead. Cuyana's leather is amazing, especially for the price -- thick and soft and smells heavenly! For anyone looking for a big, unstructured leather tote, this is a good one!
> 
> View attachment 2703165



That's a shame about the navy but I too would want a true navy. I have the black but caramel is lovely and I really like the red. I hope you can get a color that you like.


----------



## Stacy31

catsinthebag said:


> My tote in navy arrived yesterday ... Unfortunately, I'm going to return it because what they call "navy" is more of a dusty grey-ish blue. I took a picture so everyone can see the color, but it's actually a little lighter than the photo here.
> 
> I have to say, once I got over my disappointment over the color, I am thinking of what color to order instead. Cuyana's leather is amazing, especially for the price -- thick and soft and smells heavenly! For anyone looking for a big, unstructured leather tote, this is a good one!
> 
> View attachment 2703165





It's too bad that the color was different IRL.  I was thinking about getting a navy in the future, but I wanted it to be a true navy as it appeared online.  My favorite is the classic caramel.  The red looks like a true red in pictures, but with my luck it would end up being a tomato red!  Thanks for posting~Cuyana seems to have an excellent return policy at least.


----------



## xikry5talix

Has anyone been to the showroom in San Francisco? I want to see the bags in person before purchasing.


----------



## snoflinga

Anyone from Canada ordered anything from them? They mention that they use Fedex for express delivery in the US.  So this means I'd need to have the bag shipped to work so I can pay the customs charges on delivery.  But if they send it USPS, I'd need to have it shipped to my house where it would go to the post office so I could pay customs there.  I'd prefer USPS, their fees for getting it over the border are significantly less.


----------



## dcooney4

Has anyone else received one recently? I would love to see it.


----------



## More bags

Stacy31 said:


> I wanted to post a few pictures of my two Cuyana bags. I can't say enough about this brand!  The quality is amazing for the price and they are simply the best totes. I posted pictures of the stone and caramel, as well as the inside. You can see that the pockets are slightly different.  I like this as I think it makes the bags more unique.  For comparison purposes, I also posted a picture of my caramel Cuyana and Hermes Double Sens in Orange/Gold.  As you can see, the Hermes bag holds its shape better, but the Cuyana bag is just so smooshy and gorgeous.  These totes are definitely replacing my Longchamp bags as my "go to" totes.  If any of you are considering this tote, I highly recommend one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FYI-these are both the short totes.



Stacy31, thanks for the pics and for the review. I've been looking at the Cuyana totes for a few months now and haven't pulled the trigger. Yours look fantastic on you.


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> My tote in navy arrived yesterday ... Unfortunately, I'm going to return it because what they call "navy" is more of a dusty grey-ish blue. I took a picture so everyone can see the color, but it's actually a little lighter than the photo here.
> 
> I have to say, once I got over my disappointment over the color, I am thinking of what color to order instead. Cuyana's leather is amazing, especially for the price -- thick and soft and smells heavenly! For anyone looking for a big, unstructured leather tote, this is a good one!
> 
> View attachment 2703165



Sorry to hear the colour didn't work out for you. Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## Crystalina

mrsinsyder said:


> Here you go! It's a very soft suede inside. It reminds me of many of the HE leather bags.




I LOOOOOVE this tangerine color!

Do you think I could wear it all 4 seasons?


----------



## dcooney4

I met someone yesterday that had the exact cuyana that I had ordered except it was not damaged. I looked so nice. I am thinking about maybe trying again.


----------



## Stacy31

More bags said:


> Stacy31, thanks for the pics and for the review. I've been looking at the Cuyana totes for a few months now and haven't pulled the trigger. Yours look fantastic on you.





Thanks for the kind words. They really are fantastic bags


----------



## mrsinsyder

Crystalina said:


> I LOOOOOVE this tangerine color!
> 
> Do you think I could wear it all 4 seasons?


I do... it's what I consider a "neutral bright." I wear it work regularly and it never really clashes with anything.


----------



## justwatchin

dcooney4 said:


> I met someone yesterday that had the exact cuyana that I had ordered except it was not damaged. I looked so nice. I am thinking about maybe trying again.



Did you have any issues returning your bag?


----------



## dcooney4

No but it took so long for it to get to me and then the label they sent me took so long to send it back by truck that I have still not seen the credit on my statement yet.


----------



## catsinthebag

justwatchin said:


> Did you have any issues returning your bag?





dcooney4 said:


> No but it took so long for it to get to me and then the label they sent me took so long to send it back by truck that I have still not seen the credit on my statement yet.



I had no issues returning mine either. They sent my return label via email, so maybe that's a recent improvement. They sent the label on 7/31, and I mailed it back that day or the day after, I don't remember which. I got an email confirming the return yesterday (8/9). FYI, they do deduct $10 as a return fee.


----------



## dcooney4

I meant they took a long time to get me the bag as I am on the opposite coast .


----------



## sunflower246

the bags look amazing. 

I am wondering how is the quality over time? can anyone please tell me? Because I am planning to use it for school to carry laptop, books, and etc. 

Also, how are the straps? are they comfortable? Because LV DE neverfull straps dig into shoulder if it is too heavy. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Stacy31

sunflower246 said:


> the bags look amazing.
> 
> I am wondering how is the quality over time? can anyone please tell me? Because I am planning to use it for school to carry laptop, books, and etc.
> 
> Also, how are the straps? are they comfortable? Because LV DE neverfull straps dig into shoulder if it is too heavy.
> 
> Thank you in advance.






I think the Cuyana bags are more comfortable on the shoulder than LV Neverfulls.  I haven't had mine long enough to tell you how they will hold up in time, but the leather is amazing and I assume will age very well....especially when considering the affordable price.


----------



## Crystalina

I'm still deciding what color to get. I'm leaning towards tangerine but still not sure!


----------



## Stacy31

Crystalina said:


> I LOOOOOVE this tangerine color!
> 
> Do you think I could wear it all 4 seasons?





Yes!  I have a Hermes Double Sens that is gold/orange. I wear the orange bag all year long.  It looks fantastic with navy, grey, brown, khaki and many of the colors I wear in the Fall/Winter.


----------



## snoflinga

I decided to go for it and order myself a bag for school.  It's going to be monogrammed so it should ship around 3 weeks from now.  They ship Fedex to Canada, so I'll report back on how much I have to pay in customs and taxes in case any other Canadians are interested


----------



## snoflinga

Update: my bag has shipped  It's monogrammed, but it still shipped less than a week after I ordered.  Very impressed! They sent me an email with my tracking number, and it should be here on Wednesday.  I'll update again once it arrives, hope the Fedex charges aren't too high.


----------



## dcooney4

snoflinga said:


> Update: my bag has shipped  It's monogrammed, but it still shipped less than a week after I ordered.  Very impressed! They sent me an email with my tracking number, and it should be here on Wednesday.  I'll update again once it arrives, hope the Fedex charges aren't too high.


Congrats! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## snoflinga

My bag has arrived!


----------



## snoflinga

Here it is! Candians customs and taxes ended up being around $45, which is much less than I planned for so I'm super happy 

This is the short caramel tote.  I ordered a gift box and it came with a dust bag too.  The zipper on the inside pocket is metal and seems really strong.  Can't wait to take this out tomorrow


----------



## dcooney4

snoflinga said:


> Here it is! Candians customs and taxes ended up being around $45, which is much less than I planned for so I'm super happy
> 
> This is the short caramel tote.  I ordered a gift box and it came with a dust bag too.  The zipper on the inside pocket is metal and seems really strong.  Can't wait to take this out tomorrow



The leather on yours is beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## snoflinga

dcooney4 said:


> The leather on yours is beautiful. Congrats!



Thanks

Cuyana put up a preview of their fall colours: http://instagram.com/p/sgO0Ztr-vP/?modal=true and I'm dying over the beautiful burgundy!


----------



## justwatchin

snoflinga said:


> Here it is! Candians customs and taxes ended up being around $45, which is much less than I planned for so I'm super happy
> 
> This is the short caramel tote.  I ordered a gift box and it came with a dust bag too.  The zipper on the inside pocket is metal and seems really strong.  Can't wait to take this out tomorrow



It's beautiful! Do you like it?


----------



## snoflinga

justwatchin said:


> It's beautiful! Do you like it?



Yes, I'm very happy with it.  Already thinking of buying more colours


----------



## Stacy31

snoflinga said:


> Here it is! Candians customs and taxes ended up being around $45, which is much less than I planned for so I'm super happy
> 
> This is the short caramel tote.  I ordered a gift box and it came with a dust bag too.  The zipper on the inside pocket is metal and seems really strong.  Can't wait to take this out tomorrow





Looks great!  Does your bag fit in the dustbag?  I purchased the same one and they didn't send me a dustbag (I purchased the box as well). When I contacted customer service for a dustbag, they sent me one that was too small.  Just wondering how big your dustbag is?  Congratulations! You will LOVE this bag!


----------



## Stacy31

snoflinga said:


> Thanks
> 
> Cuyana put up a preview of their fall colours: http://instagram.com/p/sgO0Ztr-vP/?modal=true and I'm dying over the beautiful burgundy!





Burgundy is available on the site now.  It is such a stunning color!


----------



## snoflinga

Stacy31 said:


> Looks great!  Does your bag fit in the dustbag?  I purchased the same one and they didn't send me a dustbag (I purchased the box as well). When I contacted customer service for a dustbag, they sent me one that was too small.  Just wondering how big your dustbag is?  Congratulations! You will LOVE this bag!



Loving it so far, even got caught in a rain storm that my umbrella couldn't protect my bag from and the leather still looks perfect.  I want more in every colour!

The dustbag I got fits the bag when it's folded a bit, it's not big enough to keep the bag stuffed.  I've attached a pic.  Sorry for the terrible lighting, it's night here and I took it with my iphone. So it's big enough to fit the bag vertically, but not horizontally.  If you look at the bottom left corner of the bag, you can see a bit of the dustbag peaking through from the back.


----------



## Stacy31

snoflinga said:


> Loving it so far, even got caught in a rain storm that my umbrella couldn't protect my bag from and the leather still looks perfect.  I want more in every colour!
> 
> The dustbag I got fits the bag when it's folded a bit, it's not big enough to keep the bag stuffed.  I've attached a pic.  Sorry for the terrible lighting, it's night here and I took it with my iphone. So it's big enough to fit the bag vertically, but not horizontally.  If you look at the bottom left corner of the bag, you can see a bit of the dustbag peaking through from the back.





Thanks for the pic! My dustbag is definitely smaller than that.  I know what you mean about the colors. I am now trying to decide between navy or black. But I love burgundy too...decisions, decisions!!!


----------



## lvgoddess

Hi All,  I just purchased the Burgundy short tote last night.  I can't wait to receive it, but the website states that It won't ship until 10/10.


----------



## justwatchin

lvgoddess said:


> Hi All,  I just purchased the Burgundy short tote last night.  I can't wait to receive it, but the website states that It won't ship until 10/10.



Burgundy looks lovely on the website! Please post pics when you get it.


----------



## snoflinga

lvgoddess said:


> Hi All,  I just purchased the Burgundy short tote last night.  I can't wait to receive it, but the website states that It won't ship until 10/10.



Yes, please do post pics!


----------



## justwatchin

lvgoddess said:


> Hi All,  I just purchased the Burgundy short tote last night.  I can't wait to receive it, but the website states that It won't ship until 10/10.


Bumping this to see if you got your burgundy tote?


----------



## elisian

I'm so glad you girls have introduced me to this brand. I'm looking for a good leather wallet that will last me some years... I'm not vain about wallets, but I do hate, hate, hate changing them. I get attached... my Kate Spade wallet cost $250 and its finish is completely worn after maybe 18 months -- annoying, because I really loved it before the gold polish turned to gray!

Anyone have experience with Cuyana's wallets - leather quality and how well they wear over time?


----------



## dcooney4

lvgoddess said:


> Hi All,  I just purchased the Burgundy short tote last night.  I can't wait to receive it, but the website states that It won't ship until 10/10.



Have you received it and what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## lvgoddess

dcooney4 said:


> Have you received it and what are your thoughts on it?



Yes. Absolutely gorgeous &#128522;


----------



## dcooney4

Oh I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## justwatchin

lvgoddess said:


> Yes. Absolutely gorgeous &#128522;


Would love to see photos if you get a chance


----------



## Cate14

I just received a Cuyana tote today, and I'm super pleased! The pebbled leather is gorgeous! Wanted to bump this thread to spread a bit of Cuyana love!


----------



## clevercat

Oh, I didn't know there's a Cuyana thread! My tote is about a month old now, smooshy, soft, smells yummy - it's such great quality that I am tempted to get another one in a different colour.


----------



## Cate14

clevercat said:


> Oh, I didn't know there's a Cuyana thread! My tote is about a month old now, smooshy, soft, smells yummy - it's such great quality that I am tempted to get another one in a different colour.



Me, too! Mine came an hour ago, and I'm already on the website, checking out the other colors! The spring pastels were released about a week ago--they're so pretty! 

What color tote do you have, Clevercat?


----------



## Swedishmermaid

I just received the short tote in Ecru last week. All I've ever had was LV but, wanted a "beater bag". OMGosh I love this bag so much more. I am babying it more than the $2000 ones. The leather is so smooshy and luscious. It's my new favorite. I will be buying more colors for sure. I have on my want list;black, stone (taupe),blush, grey. LOVE!!! I hope the company expands to more designs (which contradicts their purpose I know). I can't just be happy with less as they suggest lol.


----------



## Cate14

Swedishmermaid said:


> I just received the short tote in Ecru last week. All I've ever had was LV but, wanted a "beater bag". OMGosh I love this bag so much more. I am babying it more than the $2000 ones. The leather is so smooshy and luscious. It's my new favorite. I will be buying more colors for sure. I have on my want list;black, stone (taupe),blush, grey. LOVE!!! I hope the company expands to more designs (which contradicts their purpose I know). I can't just be happy with less as they suggest lol.



I was thinking the same thing--I'm totally contradicting the mission statement by wanting more! The ecru is gorgeous! Mine is stone. I'm trying to decide between caramel and black for my next purchase! They are also coming out with a zippered tote on March 1--can't wait to check that out!


----------



## clevercat

Cate14 said:


> Me, too! Mine came an hour ago, and I'm already on the website, checking out the other colors! The spring pastels were released about a week ago--they're so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color tote do you have, Clevercat?




I have Fog. It's a great neutral. Still amazed at the quality - very impressed! What colour did you get (or did you already say and I missed it)?
ETA - you got stone, that's the one I was debating. Fog won.
The first day I took it out, the rain was incredible. Torrential, all day. I hadn't treated the tote with anything but the rain kind of beaded up and rolled right off.


----------



## justwatchin

Post some pics! Would love to see some more colors. I'm excited for the smooth leather that is supposed to launch the end of April.


----------



## Cate14

clevercat said:


> I have Fog. It's a great neutral. Still amazed at the quality - very impressed! What colour did you get (or did you already say and I missed it)?
> ETA - you got stone, that's the one I was debating. Fog won.
> The first day I took it out, the rain was incredible. Torrential, all day. I hadn't treated the tote with anything but the rain kind of beaded up and rolled right off.



Fog is gorgeous! I'm so happy to hear that it will do well in the rain. I'm planning to use this tote as a workhorse, so I appreciate hearing that I don't have to be extra careful with it (although, who am I kidding--I can be a bit neurotic with my bags!)!


----------



## Cate14

justwatchin said:


> Post some pics! Would love to see some more colors. I'm excited for the smooth leather that is supposed to launch the end of April.



I didn't know that they were coming out with smooth leather bags--can't wait to see them! I'm really glad to have found this company!


----------



## clevercat

Here's mine - full to the brim.


Empty and smooshy.


----------



## justwatchin

clevercat said:


> Here's mine - full to the brim.
> View attachment 2940789
> 
> Empty and smooshy.
> View attachment 2940790




Gorgeous! Is this Fog?


----------



## Cate14

clevercat said:


> here's mine - full to the brim.
> View attachment 2940789
> 
> empty and smooshy.
> View attachment 2940790



love!


----------



## Tuuli35

Is anyone planning to buy the zippered tote?


----------



## renza

Tuuli35 said:


> Is anyone planning to buy the zippered tote?


I'm not planning to buy it, but I am interested.


----------



## justwatchin

I'm waiting for the release of their smooth leather. Hoping for a sleek clutch or zippered pouch


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I wish the zippered ones were just like the short totes instead. I like the long handles better than the shoulder strap and short handles. I was disappointed.


----------



## Tuuli35

Coach Lover Too said:


> I wish the zippered ones were just like the short totes instead. I like the long handles better than the shoulder strap and short handles. I was disappointed.




I was hoping the same 
Still curious how it really looks like tough, I like this short tote but would have much more use for zippered one.


----------



## shester

justwatchin said:


> I'm waiting for the release of their smooth leather. Hoping for a sleek clutch or zippered pouch




Do know when the smooth leather will be released? I searched online, but I couldn't find any specific date/month. Thanks!

ETA: Never mind, I was able to find it.


----------



## baghag411

I pulled the trigger on a small black one!  I can't wait to get it.  



Tuuli35 said:


> Is anyone planning to buy the zippered tote?


----------



## Tuuli35

baghag411 said:


> I pulled the trigger on a small black one!  I can't wait to get it.




Can't wait to see it!


----------



## katheryn

I am thinking of buying the small zippered tote in either cream or sable. I can't decide which color I want! I am petite so the smaller size will work a lot better for me than the regular totes. Plus I like the fact that it zips closed since I ride my bike a lot. I think it will be great for travel, too. I would get mine monogrammed.


----------



## baggirl11

. Love my Cuyana bag! It is so soft and buttery. Holds a ton. The color is Cool Grey. No complaints, love it!


----------



## dcooney4

baggirl11 said:


> View attachment 2962419
> View attachment 2962420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Love my Cuyana bag! It is so soft and buttery. Holds a ton. The color is Cool Grey. No complaints, love it!



Very pretty!


----------



## katheryn

baggirl11 said:


> View attachment 2962419
> View attachment 2962420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Love my Cuyana bag! It is so soft and buttery. Holds a ton. The color is Cool Grey. No complaints, love it!


Love it! Thanks for sharing the pics. I was thinking of the zipper tote, but the small is too small and the large is too large! I really think I prefer the tall tote as it is more structured and less wide, but it does not come in as many colors. I am torn between the short tote in cool grey like you have and the tall tote in stone. Is the cool grey bluish at all, or is it clearly grey? How long did it take you to receive the bag? I would also want mine monogrammed. Thanks!


----------



## love my coach

I have the tall tote.  I've had it for about 3 years. I love it!


----------



## baggirl11

Hi Kathryn! Thank you. I am so pleased with it. Here are 2 photos on natural sunlight. I am also posting one against a true gray door ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2964087

	

		
			
		

		
	
 It is definitely a light gray, but it has some very faint blue undertone. I love the size also. My mom and I ordered at the same time, and we both received it within a few days. The monogram is stunning. I definitely recommend the bag and color.


----------



## baggirl11

I do not think my attachments are working. I will resend when I have a chance to go back outside!


----------



## baggirl11

The color appears lighter in some lights and darker in others, and does have a blue undertone. I would say I would do Stone if you want more of a true, deep gray. This is more of a white/purple gray (very summer/ spring). Can't make the wrong choice either way! Let us know what you decide!


----------



## katheryn

baggirl11 said:


> View attachment 2964421
> View attachment 2964436
> View attachment 2964437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color appears lighter in some lights and darker in others, and does have a blue undertone. I would say I would do Stone if you want more of a true, deep gray. This is more of a white/purple gray (very summer/ spring). Can't make the wrong choice either way! Let us know what you decide!


Thanks so much for posting the pictures and your help. I will definitely update with my decision and photos when I get my bag!


----------



## katheryn

I ended up ordering the tall tote in stone with monogramming late last night... And it already shipped this afternoon! I hope I am impressed with the bag as I am with their quick service. I will report back next week with pics. Thanks again to everyone who offered their input and photos. I really hope I love this bag as I can definitely see ordering others in the future. I would also like the passport wallet to match my bag.


----------



## katheryn

I received my tote today and I love it! I am glad I went with the tall as I think the short would have looked too wide on my frame (5'1" size 0-2). The leather so so soft and stone is the perfect year-round neutral. I will try to post some photos...


----------



## katheryn




----------



## katheryn




----------



## katheryn

Please forgive the outfit... I went to the gym after work. Again, I am 5'1" size 0-2 for reference.


----------



## justwatchin

Beautiful! Stone is a great neutral.


----------



## Cate14

Love it! It looks awesome on you!


----------



## baggirl11

Beautiful! Enjoy it so much!


----------



## clevercat

It's lovely! I am very tempted to buy one in Stone (I currently have Fog). It looks great on you! Such smooshy leather -  a practical, understated bag.


----------



## dcooney4

katheryn said:


> Please forgive the outfit... I went to the gym after work. Again, I am 5'1" size 0-2 for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972724
> View attachment 2972725
> View attachment 2972726



Beautiful congrats!


----------



## Tuuli35

katheryn said:


> Please forgive the outfit... I went to the gym after work. Again, I am 5'1" size 0-2 for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972724
> View attachment 2972725
> View attachment 2972726




It is very beautiful!


----------



## katheryn

Thanks, everyone! They are debuting their new smooth leather line next week and I am looking forward to seeing the new bags and accessories.


----------



## baghag411

Has anyone received their zippered totes yet?  I'm still waiting on mine.


----------



## justwatchin

baghag411 said:


> Has anyone received their zippered totes yet?  I'm still waiting on mine.



Please post pics when you get it.&#128522;


----------



## brtnyxo

Just ordered the leather shopper tote in black with monogram- can't wait to get it!!!! Will post photos when it arrives! x


----------



## katheryn

I took my tall tote on vacation and it held up amazingly. It was stuffed pretty full, especially on the way back. It was in cars, planes, trains, buses, and taxis! The leather even still has that amazing smell. The inside zippered and slip pockets were convenient for my wallet and passport. Compared to other totes in this price range it wins hands down. I am seriously considering ordering a classic tote in ecru.


----------



## fashiolista

Gorgeous! I've wanted one of their leather totes (with monogram) for such a long time, but their international shipping puts me off. If I recall properly, it's half the price of the bag (give or take), and then I still need to pay customs/duties. [emoji37]


----------



## peterpanlove

Has anyone ordered/received a smooth leather tote from Cuyana? Dying to own a black one but would like a first-hand opinion before ordering


----------



## katheryn

I gave in and ordered the short tote in ecru with my monogram. I wear a lot of ivory so I will get a lot of use out of it. I hope I love it as much as my tall tote in stone! Oh, and I ordered it this afternoon and it has already shipped. Great customer service!


----------



## drybean

I've been searching for an unstructured tote for a few months and was deciding between the LV neverfull and this one. Decided I wanted leather and just ordered the Short tote in Fog. Can't wait to receive it. Thanks to all of you who have posted pics - they ultimately helped me decide.


----------



## dcooney4

katheryn said:


> I gave in and ordered the short tote in ecru with my monogram. I wear a lot of ivory so I will get a lot of use out of it. I hope I love it as much as my tall tote in stone! Oh, and I ordered it this afternoon and it has already shipped. Great customer service!



Did you get yours and what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Palushki

Just curious what everyone's thoughts are on the Cuyana Tote vs the Madewell Transport? They're almost the same price - I love them both and am looking for a simple black tote but wonder which one will hold up better/longer!


----------



## Diamondbirdie

I'd be really interested to know that too! I've just taken delivery of a Madewell Transport in the Dark Cabernet color. It looks almost identical in structure and fabric to those posted above (but disappointingly did not even come with a dust bag.....). It looks pretty good quality but the handles seem a bit thin to carry much weight, I wonder if they'll stand up to regular use??


----------



## katheryn

dcooney4 said:


> Did you get yours and what are your thoughts on it?



Yes, I received it and I love it. The color isn't so light that I am worried about marks. The leather is soft and lightweight. I will definitely get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## katheryn

Palushki said:


> Just curious what everyone's thoughts are on the Cuyana Tote vs the Madewell Transport? They're almost the same price - I love them both and am looking for a simple black tote but wonder which one will hold up better/longer!



I have two Cuyana totes and checked out the Madewell tote in the store. The Cuyana has softer, pebbled leather while the Madewell is stiffer and smoother. Personally I prefer Cuyana and I think the quality is very high. I've taken them on trips packed heavily and shoved under airplane seats and they held up great. I believe Cuyana is slightly less expensive but, to me, looks much more expensive. I am currently coveting the zipped tote in caramel!


----------



## MareSerenitatus

Madewell leather is only tanned or pebbled on one side of the carrying strap and has a more "raw" feeling when carried. It's not for me but the more structured shape has made it a popular work bag


----------



## dcooney4

katheryn said:


> Yes, I received it and I love it. The color isn't so light that I am worried about marks. The leather is soft and lightweight. I will definitely get a lot of use out of it.



Glad to hear it. Enjoy it!


----------



## MMMommy

Eager to see pics of the zippered tote.  Can anyone post pics and/or modeling pics too?  Thanks.


----------



## macan

katheryn said:


> I gave in and ordered the short tote in ecru with my monogram. I wear a lot of ivory so I will get a lot of use out of it. I hope I love it as much as my tall tote in stone! Oh, and I ordered it this afternoon and it has already shipped. Great customer service!


Would you be able to post a photo with your regular/short tote you just purchased. I saw your other photos & would like to see how they compare since we're similar in size. Thanks!


----------



## dusty paws

i have the black zipper tote and can try to snap photos in light tomorrow. i'm contemplating the red tote, and have the zipper wallet, travel cases, passport wallet, and a brown tote that i've worn for almost a year and has held up fantastically.


----------



## redney

dusty paws said:


> i have the black zipper tote and can try to snap photos in light tomorrow. i'm contemplating the red tote, and have the zipper wallet, travel cases, passport wallet, and a brown tote that i've worn for almost a year and has held up fantastically.



Looking forward to pics! I'm debating between Cuyana and the more structured Madewell tote.

Is the Cuyana lined inside or just the raw suede?


----------



## macan

redney said:


> Looking forward to pics! I'm debating between Cuyana and the more structured Madewell tote.
> 
> Is the Cuyana lined inside or just the raw suede?


I just received my Classic tote today. The inside is a raw suede. I absolutely love the caramel pebbled leather! It has such a gorgeous color and soft feel. I'm unsure if I want to keep it though, because I'm petite and the bag looks very large--unless I fold the top corner sides in.  It's larger than my "Sole Society CASSIDY vegan weekender" travel bag & I was hoping to travel with the two together.


----------



## happypiano

I just ordered the classic short tote after receiving the Madewell Transport tote... I'm not totally in love with the Madewell one because it looks huge (I'm only 5'3") and the leather isn't very nice. Dimensions-wise the Cuyana is larger but I've seen people fold in the sides so hopefully it'll work on me! *fingers crossed*


----------



## LvoemyLV

Anybody have the fog? I want to order this weekend and am stuck between fog and black. I was going to wait for the Mansur Gavriel to restock but I love the Cuyana and it's an amazing price


----------



## LvoemyLV

clevercat said:


> It's lovely! I am very tempted to buy one in Stone (I currently have Fog). It looks great on you! Such smooshy leather -  a practical, understated bag.




What do you think of the fog? I am stuck between that and black lol. I'm anxious to place an order and would love to just order both but that is out of the question


----------



## macan

happypiano said:


> I just ordered the classic short tote after receiving the Madewell Transport tote... I'm not totally in love with the Madewell one because it looks huge (I'm only 5'3") and the leather isn't very nice. Dimensions-wise the Cuyana is larger but I've seen people fold in the sides so hopefully it'll work on me! *fingers crossed*


I'm a little less than 2" taller & I think the tote looks best with the corners folded in. I'm curious if the tall size would be better since it is more narrow, but thinking it will be too long on our short frames


----------



## Tuuli35

Does Cuyana go on sale? There is a bag which is on my wish list and I have been wondering if it makes sense to wait for a sale or not.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Tuuli35 said:


> Does Cuyana go on sale? There is a bag which is on my wish list and I have been wondering if it makes sense to wait for a sale or not.




I don't think it does. It's really a great price for an all leather tote. If you think about it, a MK or Coach leather tote is usually more than that even the MFF. Italian leather is amazing too!


----------



## Tuuli35

LvoemyLV said:


> I don't think it does. It's really a great price for an all leather tote. If you think about it, a MK or Coach leather tote is usually more than that even the MFF. Italian leather is amazing too!



Thank you. I agree, it is a good price. My question was rather to know if it would make sense to wait if they are going to have Thanksgiving or Christmas sale or could purchase any time.


----------



## conley87

Here is fog. Its a great netural! If you would like more pics let me know.


----------



## LvoemyLV

conley87 said:


> Here is fog. Its a great netural! If you would like more pics let me know.




I already got it!! It came so fast. I love it!! Thank you  how is it holding up? I'm very tempted to get a talk tote in black but am afraid it would be too long on me. I'm only 5'3"


----------



## happypiano

macan said:


> I'm a little less than 2" taller & I think the tote looks best with the corners folded in. I'm curious if the tall size would be better since it is more narrow, but thinking it will be too long on our short frames


I just got the classic in and you're right - it looks great with the corners folded in! I do think that the tall would be too long though.


----------



## conley87

LvoemyLV said:


> I already got it!! It came so fast. I love it!! Thank you  how is it holding up? I'm very tempted to get a talk tote in black but am afraid it would be too long on me. I'm only 5'3"



Awesome!  You will love it, it holds so much. 
It's holding up great, bought it in April and have used it off and on since then. I have the tall tote in another color, I actually like the tall better I'm  5'7.


----------



## macan

QUOTE: LvoemyLV I already got it!! It came so fast. I love it!! Thank you  how is it holding up? I'm very tempted to get a talk tote in black but am afraid it would be too long on me. I'm only 5'3"[/QUOTE]

If I can figure out how to upload a photo, I will. I took a picture with my regular tote and the tall tote at the Cuyana shop in San Francisco. In the shop they fill their bags with the dust bag (that is filled with tissue) to keep the shape of the bags, and the bottoms stay flat. The tall tote was actually not as long on my 5' 4.5' frame as I expected it to be since the bottom was flat.


----------



## LvoemyLV

macan said:


> QUOTE: LvoemyLV I already got it!! It came so fast. I love it!! Thank you  how is it holding up? I'm very tempted to get a talk tote in black but am afraid it would be too long on me. I'm only 5'3"



If I can figure out how to upload a photo, I will. I took a picture with my regular tote and the tall tote at the Cuyana shop in San Francisco. In the shop they fill their bags with the dust bag (that is filled with tissue) to keep the shape of the bags, and the bottoms stay flat. The tall tote was actually not as long on my 5' 4.5' frame as I expected it to be since the bottom was flat.[/QUOTE]


Thanks  I am definitely going to get a tall one. I love this tote and keep grabbing it over my LVs. I just can't decide on black or brown now...


----------



## macan

LvoemyLV said:


> If I can figure out how to upload a photo, I will. I took a picture with my regular tote and the tall tote at the Cuyana shop in San Francisco. In the shop they fill their bags with the dust bag (that is filled with tissue) to keep the shape of the bags, and the bottoms stay flat. The tall tote was actually not as long on my 5' 4.5' frame as I expected it to be since the bottom was flat.




Thanks  I am definitely going to get a tall one. I love this tote and keep grabbing it over my LVs. I just can't decide on black or brown now...[/QUOTE]
You're welcome! I have the Caramel pebbled leather & I absolutely love the color/look of the leather. If I get another it will be the tall in black  to match my luggage.


----------



## spritz1023

If anyone is still looking for comparison pictures, I just received my Cuyana zippered tote in the color "sand" and in smooth leather. I love how soft, smooth, rich and buttery the leather feels, but it will definitely benefit from a base shaper to prevent any sagging. I love all of the following bags for different reasons, and I hope these pictures will help someone who is still deciding.


1) Cuyana zipper tote in smooth leather/sand next to the Madewell transport tote (back side of tote, hiding my initials)

2) Cuyana zipper tote in smooth leather/sand next to the Longchamp large planetes tote (discontinued, similar to the le pliage and the le pliage neo totes but with a thicker material)

3) Madewell transport tote (back side of tote, hiding my initials) next to the Longchamp large planetes tote (discontinued, similar to the le pliage and the le pliage neo totes but with a thicker material)


----------



## spritz1023

Here are two additional photos of the Cuyana zippered tote in smooth leather/sand


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Pretty!!


----------



## Via_04

It was pretty, have you seen the Thela or Meli Melo? You might be interested


----------



## Tuuli35

spritz1023 said:


> Here are two additional photos of the Cuyana zippered tote in smooth leather/sand




Thank you for the great picture! I was wondering, are zippered tote handles long enough for shoulder wear? Thank you!


----------



## fsadeli

spritz1023 said:


> Here are two additional photos of the Cuyana zippered tote in smooth leather/sand




hi may I know if the smooth leather prone to scratch? want to get one but cant decide between grainy and smooth leather!


----------



## fsadeli

also anyone has any coupon code for monogramming?


----------



## spritz1023

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you for the great picture! I was wondering, are zippered tote handles long enough for shoulder wear? Thank you!



Hi Tuuli35, I'm 5'5" and I can wear it over my shoulders comfortably.


----------



## fsadeli

spritz1023 said:


> Hi Tuuli35, I'm 5'5" and I can wear it over my shoulders comfortably.




hi may i know based in your own experience, which leather is more durable? us the smooth leather prone to scratch?


----------



## Tuuli35

spritz1023 said:


> Hi Tuuli35, I'm 5'5" and I can wear it over my shoulders comfortably.




Thank you for answering! Perfect! I am 5'4.


----------



## spritz1023

fsadeli said:


> hi may i know based in your own experience, which leather is more durable? us the smooth leather prone to scratch?



Hi Fsadeli, I've been "babying" the tote because it seems like it would scratch easily, and so far I don't have any scratches on it. It's a very smooth and supple (aka super squishy) leather, and I definitely wouldn't throw it around like some of my other bags. My Madewell tote is more "scratch resistant" than the Cuyana smooth zippered tote (but the Madewell tote is more structured due to the stiffer leather). Hope that helps


----------



## razzberry

fsadeli said:


> hi may i know based in your own experience, which leather is more durable? us the smooth leather prone to scratch?





I have had the sand coloured smooth leather zipper tote for a couple of weeks now and I've used it a handful of times. I don't have any major scratches but if you look really closely you can see very minor surface scratches (so minor that I couldn't even photograph them for you). Also the bottom corners have darkened a little from what looks like colour transfer, but that is probably expected with most lighter coloured leather. 

Overall though I am still very happy with this tote. I purchased mine at the San Fran show room so I was able to touch and feel all the leathers. I fell in love with the smooth leather because of how soft and buttery it was. Plus it had a zipper which is a necessity for me.


----------



## ringsofsaturn

razzberry said:


> I have had the sand coloured smooth leather zipper tote for a couple of weeks now and I've used it a handful of times. I don't have any major scratches but if you look really closely you can see very minor surface scratches (so minor that I couldn't even photograph them for you). Also the bottom corners have darkened a little from what looks like colour transfer, but that is probably expected with most lighter coloured leather.
> 
> Overall though I am still very happy with this tote. I purchased mine at the San Fran show room so I was able to touch and feel all the leathers. I fell in love with the smooth leather because of how soft and buttery it was. Plus it had a zipper which is a necessity for me.


Quick question to anyone who can help out there (I'm new to TPF) - I recently purchased the pebbled leather zip tote in black and i love the size but I'm wondering if I should switch it out for the smooth leather. I have a smooth leather pouch and it feels completely different and smells so much better! I see that the pebbeld leather tote is argentinian vs the smooth leather which is italian. Would that make the difference? Can anyone help me out?


----------



## LVk8

I received a Cuyana smooth leather zippered pouch for Christmas.  It's stamped with a heart, so cute!  I think the color is called Oxblood? Roomy too, I was kicking myself for forgetting to pack a purse for holiday travel & this is perfect in a pinch.  Fits a couple pouches, LV Epi Zippy Organizer & Kindle Fire nicely with room to spare:




My work tote is a Burgundy Goyard St Louis so this will go really nicely together [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## luckykit

does anyone have the small carryall tote (http://www.cuyana.com/zipper-bag-black.html) ?  i saw this in person last month and was torn about buying this vs something bigger that would fit a laptop.  then i decided i don't carry my laptop home all that often, so i shouldn't base my decision on that.  i want something about this size for an everyday bag to carry to work, doesn't need to fit all that much.

i kind of love that Cuyana is a little more under the radar (i live in a city with high end, recognizable bags everywhere) and that it feels super luxe at a totally reasonable pricepoint.  but i'm concerned about the floppiness... and i also wish it came in the smooth leather instead of pebbled.  the pebbled is gorgeous too, but doesn't have the same shine.


----------



## ringsofsaturn

luckykit said:


> does anyone have the small carryall tote (http://www.cuyana.com/zipper-bag-black.html) ?  i saw this in person last month and was torn about buying this vs something bigger that would fit a laptop.  then i decided i don't carry my laptop home all that often, so i shouldn't base my decision on that.  i want something about this size for an everyday bag to carry to work, doesn't need to fit all that much.
> 
> i kind of love that Cuyana is a little more under the radar (i live in a city with high end, recognizable bags everywhere) and that it feels super luxe at a totally reasonable pricepoint.  but i'm concerned about the floppiness... and i also wish it came in the smooth leather instead of pebbled.  the pebbled is gorgeous too, but doesn't have the same shine.


So FWIW I had the large pebbled leather zip tote (not the carryall) in pebbled leather and while it was floppy it also had a good amount of structure. I assume that this would mean that the small carryall tote would be similar. 

I switched out my pebbled leather tote for the smooth leather one and I  it! It's much softer, floppier (but not too floppy) and has ample space for all my stuff. It's amazing!


----------



## conley87

luckykit said:


> does anyone have the small carryall tote (http://www.cuyana.com/zipper-bag-black.html) ?  i saw this in person last month and was torn about buying this vs something bigger that would fit a laptop.  then i decided i don't carry my laptop home all that often, so i shouldn't base my decision on that.  i want something about this size for an everyday bag to carry to work, doesn't need to fit all that much.
> 
> i kind of love that Cuyana is a little more under the radar (i live in a city with high end, recognizable bags everywhere) and that it feels super luxe at a totally reasonable pricepoint.  but i'm concerned about the floppiness... and i also wish it came in the smooth leather instead of pebbled.  the pebbled is gorgeous too, but doesn't have the same shine.



I have a small carryall in sable. I love the pebbled leather, and for me it's a good mix of floppy with some structure to it. I will try my best and post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## conley87

LVk8 said:


> I received a Cuyana smooth leather zippered pouch for Christmas.  It's stamped with a heart, so cute!  I think the color is called Oxblood? Roomy too, I was kicking myself for forgetting to pack a purse for holiday travel & this is perfect in a pinch.  Fits a couple pouches, LV Epi Zippy Organizer & Kindle Fire nicely with room to spare:
> 
> View attachment 3222461
> 
> 
> My work tote is a Burgundy Goyard St Louis so this will go really nicely together [emoji5]&#65039;



Love your pouch, I just ordered one in Navy!


----------



## luckykit

conley87 said:


> I have a small carryall in sable. I love the pebbled leather, and for me it's a good mix of floppy with some structure to it. I will try my best and post a pic tomorrow.



yes, please do!  i'd love to see it.  i LOVE the sable color.  it's so elegant.  do you find that it gets dirty easily?  how is the pebbled leather with scratching?


----------



## conley87

luckykit said:


> yes, please do!  i'd love to see it.  i LOVE the sable color.  it's so elegant.  do you find that it gets dirty easily?  how is the pebbled leather with scratching?



1st pic is the bag empty. 2nd pic is what I carry.
I personally love pebbled over smooth. I have used it for a few months and haven't noticed any scratches. I have 2 kids under 4 and it seems to be staying clean so far! I was nervous about the lighter color at first but I find it to be the perfect netural for me. Hope this helps with your decision.


----------



## luckykit

conley87 said:


> 1st pic is the bag empty. 2nd pic is what I carry.
> I personally love pebbled over smooth. I have used it for a few months and haven't noticed any scratches. I have 2 kids under 4 and it seems to be staying clean so far! I was nervous about the lighter color at first but I find it to be the perfect netural for me. Hope this helps with your decision.



thanks so much!  one more question - do the straps fit over your shoulders so you can carry it like a tote bag?  they look like they might be long enough with regular clothing, maybe a tight squeeze with a winter coat.  i'd probably carry it crossbody most of the time, but would also be nice to have it as a tote.


----------



## conley87

luckykit said:


> thanks so much!  one more question - do the straps fit over your shoulders so you can carry it like a tote bag?  they look like they might be long enough with regular clothing, maybe a tight squeeze with a winter coat.  i'd probably carry it crossbody most of the time, but would also be nice to have it as a tote.



I could just fit them over my shoulder with a t-shirt on. I tend to use the long strap on my shoulder the most. The bag sits higher as a crossbody since the strap isn't really long but I don't mind it and I'm 5'7.


----------



## luckykit

conley87 said:


> I could just fit them over my shoulder with a t-shirt on. I tend to use the long strap on my shoulder the most. The bag sits higher as a crossbody since the strap isn't really long but I don't mind it and I'm 5'7.



thanks!


----------



## conley87

luckykit said:


> thanks!



Welcome  please post a pic if you get one!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hey Cuyana fans,
I have my eye on the travel case set (the makeup bag and travel thingy) and it sucks that they don't offer international shipping besides to Canada and Australia! Does anyone know if there are other retailers which sell their stuff?

TIA!


----------



## bleachedrukia

Hey everyone! Contemplating a Cuyana zippered tote. I have the medium LV Neverfull on my someday wishlist, but these Cuyana bags for $150 to $250 feel like a steal and something I could carry daily without feeling like I need to baby it. 

I contacted customer service because I wasn't quite sure of the darkness of the grey bags (replacing a Longchamp le pliage gunmetal). Anyway, I figured this picture might help someone else  






Here is the order of the bags. 
1. Fog Classic Leather Tote (dark grey)
2. Clay Classic Leather Zipper Tote (taupe-y grey)
3. Cool Grey Classic Leather Tote (lighter grey)
4. Light Stone Classic Leather Zipper Tote (light grey)
5. Ecru Classic Leather Tote (white/cream)


----------



## renza

bleachedrukia said:


> Hey everyone! Contemplating a Cuyana zippered tote. I have the medium LV Neverfull on my someday wishlist, but these Cuyana bags for $150 to $250 feel like a steal and something I could carry daily without feeling like I need to baby it.
> 
> I contacted customer service because I wasn't quite sure of the darkness of the grey bags (replacing a Longchamp le pliage gunmetal). Anyway, I figured this picture might help someone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the order of the bags.
> 1. Fog Classic Leather Tote (dark grey)
> 2. Clay Classic Leather Zipper Tote (taupe-y grey)
> 3. Cool Grey Classic Leather Tote (lighter grey)
> 4. Light Stone Classic Leather Zipper Tote (light grey)
> 5. Ecru Classic Leather Tote (white/cream)


Thanks for sharing this! Clay looks so lovely.


----------



## luckykit

after much agonizing over whether the small carryall was large enough for me, shopping everywhere on the planet for the "perfect" bag, and finally being fed up with my everyday bags, i FINALLY decided to just get the small carryall in sable!  so excited about it.  and get this - i got the order confirmation and the shipping notification TWENTY FOUR MINUTES apart. can't believe it's on its way that quickly!  i hope i love it as much as you all do.


----------



## conley87

I hope you love it! I just switched into mine today!


----------



## conley87

luckykit said:


> after much agonizing over whether the small carryall was large enough for me, shopping everywhere on the planet for the "perfect" bag, and finally being fed up with my everyday bags, i FINALLY decided to just get the small carryall in sable!  so excited about it.  and get this - i got the order confirmation and the shipping notification TWENTY FOUR MINUTES apart. can't believe it's on its way that quickly!  i hope i love it as much as you all do.



Oops forgot to quote it


----------



## luckykit

conley87 said:


> I hope you love it! I just switched into mine today!



thanks! i feel like it's the perfect minimalist spring bag!


----------



## xxbagsxx

I'm so jealous!! I live in London and Cuyana doesn't deliver here but the next time I go to the states, I have the wool wrap coat, the travel pouches in olive or stone/turquoise  (if it comes back in stock), the infinity scarf and about 4 of those beautiful bags on my wish list. Reading this thread makes me even more envious and you've all made stunning choices. Literally can't wait to get my hands of those- has anyone been to the San Francisco stores? I haven't heard much about them but I would love to be able to actually feel the materials before buying


----------



## Diamondbirdie

xxbagsxx said:


> I'm so jealous!! I live in London and Cuyana doesn't deliver here but the next time I go to the states, I have the wool wrap coat, the travel pouches in olive or stone/turquoise  (if it comes back in stock), the infinity scarf and about 4 of those beautiful bags on my wish list. Reading this thread makes me even more envious and you've all made stunning choices. Literally can't wait to get my hands of those- has anyone been to the San Francisco stores? I haven't heard much about them but I would love to be able to actually feel the materials before buying


I hear you! I ended up buying a Madewell tote as I could get my hands on one via Shopbop. Loved it so much I bought a mini one too but it has a poorly functioning zip  Ended up keeping it, but it would definitely be better to see these things in person first........


----------



## luckykit

xxbagsxx said:


> I'm so jealous!! I live in London and Cuyana doesn't deliver here but the next time I go to the states, I have the wool wrap coat, the travel pouches in olive or stone/turquoise  (if it comes back in stock), the infinity scarf and about 4 of those beautiful bags on my wish list. Reading this thread makes me even more envious and you've all made stunning choices. Literally can't wait to get my hands of those- has anyone been to the San Francisco stores? I haven't heard much about them but I would love to be able to actually feel the materials before buying





Diamondbirdie said:


> I hear you! I ended up buying a Madewell tote as I could get my hands on one via Shopbop. Loved it so much I bought a mini one too but it has a poorly functioning zip  Ended up keeping it, but it would definitely be better to see these things in person first........



unfortunately there are only stores in San Francisco and LA - but the past two years they've done a pop-up holiday shop in NYC in December, which is at least a bit closer than California if you're making a trip over here! I didn't go to the first pop-up, but this past one had the entire line so you could check out everything.


----------



## xxbagsxx

Diamondbirdie said:


> I hear you! I ended up buying a Madewell tote as I could get my hands on one via Shopbop. Loved it so much I bought a mini one too but it has a poorly functioning zip  Ended up keeping it, but it would definitely be better to see these things in person first........




Wish Shopbop had Cuyana &#128553;. Which Madewell did you get?


----------



## xxbagsxx

luckykit said:


> unfortunately there are only stores in San Francisco and LA - but the past two years they've done a pop-up holiday shop in NYC in December, which is at least a bit closer than California if you're making a trip over here! I didn't go to the first pop-up, but this past one had the entire line so you could check out everything.



Doubt I'll be making it over to NYC again anytime soon but maybe I'll visit San Francisco or LA hopefully soon. It says on the check out page if I want to place an order outside of North America, I should email them- has anyone tried this? I've just sent an email so fingers crossed they can deliver to London just once.


----------



## luckykit

ahhhhh! you guys, i LOVE my new Cuyana, but on its first trip out, it got transfer from a black item of clothing i was wearing. as you can imagine, i'm super mad at myself for not thinking about it, and also feeling like a total idiot because who knows what else in my largely-black wardrobe will be a no-go with this? i wanted it as an everyday bag!  this kind of stupidity is what you get from someone who has carried only black bags for ten years. sigh.

anyway - i'll figure out the wardrobe bit, but for now, what can i do to clean that gorgeous pebbled leather?  it's not nearly as bad as it could be, but i want it gone! i tried some dish soap on a cloth, which did an okay job, but definitely isn't getting all of it.  help!


----------



## luckykit

xxbagsxx said:


> Doubt I'll be making it over to NYC again anytime soon but maybe I'll visit San Francisco or LA hopefully soon. It says on the check out page if I want to place an order outside of North America, I should email them- has anyone tried this? I've just sent an email so fingers crossed they can deliver to London just once.



i'll cross my fingers for you too! let us know what happens!


----------



## alansgail

luckykit said:


> ahhhhh! you guys, i LOVE my new Cuyana, but on its first trip out, it got transfer from a black item of clothing i was wearing. as you can imagine, i'm super mad at myself for not thinking about it, and also feeling like a total idiot because who knows what else in my largely-black wardrobe will be a no-go with this? i wanted it as an everyday bag!  this kind of stupidity is what you get from someone who has carried only black bags for ten years. sigh.
> 
> anyway - i'll figure out the wardrobe bit, but for now, what can i do to clean that gorgeous pebbled leather?  it's not nearly as bad as it could be, but i want it gone! i tried some dish soap on a cloth, which did an okay job, but definitely isn't getting all of it.  help!


You may want to contact Cuyana and ask them what they recommend for color transfer. I must admit to being baffled how I've made it along this far in life and never encountered the dreaded color transfer!


----------



## Diamondbirdie

xxbagsxx said:


> Wish Shopbop had Cuyana &#128553;. Which Madewell did you get?


I bought a Transport tote in the dark wine colour which is gorgeous and the perfect size for daily use. I also bought a black mini tote, also lovely apart from the zip!


----------



## luckykit

alansgail said:


> You may want to contact Cuyana and ask them what they recommend for color transfer. I must admit to being baffled how I've made it along this far in life and never encountered the dreaded color transfer!



I sent them an email and got an almost immediate, super helpful reply! Loving this company even more now. For anyone interested, they recommended the Cadillac Leather Cleaner and the Kiwi Rain Protector Spray. Note that my bag is pebbled and they still say this is safe - I know some people have heard conflicting views on that from some other brands.

I have never had the bleeding problem either as I nearly always have a black bag... On the other hand, I have had dark jeans bleed onto white tops/sweaters and an ivory jacket many times... ugh!


----------



## alansgail

luckykit said:


> I sent them an email and got an almost immediate, super helpful reply! Loving this company even more now. For anyone interested, they recommended the Cadillac Leather Cleaner and the Kiwi Rain Protector Spray. Note that my bag is pebbled and they still say this is safe - I know some people have heard conflicting views on that from some other brands.
> 
> I have never had the bleeding problem either as I nearly always have a black bag... On the other hand, I have had dark jeans bleed onto white tops/sweaters and an ivory jacket many times... ugh!


So glad they were able to help you, isn't it nice to get great customer service?


----------



## SassyMissClassy

conley87 said:


> 1st pic is the bag empty. 2nd pic is what I carry.
> I personally love pebbled over smooth. I have used it for a few months and haven't noticed any scratches. I have 2 kids under 4 and it seems to be staying clean so far! I was nervous about the lighter color at first but I find it to be the perfect netural for me. Hope this helps with your decision.



Hi! I just wanna ask about the color of your carry-all? I'm planning to get one in sable. Imho i think cuyana leather looks great and the prices just totally won me over


----------



## SassyMissClassy

conley87, your bag looks amazing, btw!


----------



## conley87

SassyMissClassy said:


> conley87, your bag looks amazing, btw!



Thank you SassyMissClassy!  
What would you like to know about the color?


----------



## conley87

luckykit said:


> I sent them an email and got an almost immediate, super helpful reply! Loving this company even more now. For anyone interested, they recommended the Cadillac Leather Cleaner and the Kiwi Rain Protector Spray. Note that my bag is pebbled and they still say this is safe - I know some people have heard conflicting views on that from some other brands.
> 
> I have never had the bleeding problem either as I nearly always have a black bag... On the other hand, I have had dark jeans bleed onto white tops/sweaters and an ivory jacket many times... ugh!



They do have amazing customer service, i usually get a response in a few hours. Good to know about the cleaner in case I get some color transfer. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## SassyMissClassy

conley87 said:


> Thank you SassyMissClassy!
> What would you like to know about the color?



Hi conley87! Is this the sable color or the stone? I can't tell with the lighting but eitherway your bag is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## SassyMissClassy

By the way, do any of you ladies have the cuyana saddle bag? How is it?


----------



## conley87

SassyMissClassy said:


> Hi conley87! Is this the sable color or the stone? I can't tell with the lighting but eitherway your bag is absolutely gorgeous



It is the sable color. I love the color, perfect netural! I have the older version of the saddle bag they had few years ago and it's my favorite crossbody because it's so lightweight. It's all leather and very simple. Not sure on the new saddle bag style, but all the Cuyana bags I own I have no complaints.


----------



## SassyMissClassy

conley87 said:


> It is the sable color. I love the color, perfect netural! I have the older version of the saddle bag they had few years ago and it's my favorite crossbody because it's so lightweight. It's all leather and very simple. Not sure on the new saddle bag style, but all the Cuyana bags I own I have no complaints.



Yes I agree, it's the perfect neutral  i'm so gonna get one for myself hihi thanks for the lovely photos.  

Anyway, here is a screenshot of their saddle bags for you ladies. It's from their ig account.


----------



## bleachedrukia

xxbagsxx said:


> I'm so jealous!! I live in London and Cuyana doesn't deliver here but the next time I go to the states, I have the wool wrap coat, the travel pouches in olive or stone/turquoise  (if it comes back in stock), the infinity scarf and about 4 of those beautiful bags on my wish list. Reading this thread makes me even more envious and you've all made stunning choices. Literally can't wait to get my hands of those- has anyone been to the San Francisco stores? I haven't heard much about them but I would love to be able to actually feel the materials before buying


I have not been to the SF store  but just read some reviews on Yelp here:

http://www.yelp.com/biz/cuyana-san-francisco-2

DH did go to SF a couple of years ago, totally regret not asking him to stop by :'( 

Cuyana also has a holiday pop up shop in NYC in December. But it seems to be at the most inconvenient times, Thursday 1pm to 3pm sort of thing. Why not a weekend? Maybe this year it'll be easier.


----------



## wfh

Does the small carryall tote fit a laptop-- like a 11inch macbook air?


----------



## plumaplomb

bump!


----------



## luckykit

bleachedrukia said:


> I have not been to the SF store  but just read some reviews on Yelp here:
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/cuyana-san-francisco-2
> 
> DH did go to SF a couple of years ago, totally regret not asking him to stop by :'(
> 
> Cuyana also has a holiday pop up shop in NYC in December. But it seems to be at the most inconvenient times, Thursday 1pm to 3pm sort of thing. Why not a weekend? Maybe this year it'll be easier.



I don't know about the first pop-up, but this past year (2015) the NYC shop was open until 9pm all week and weekends! Based on their increasing popularity, I would think this winter it will be the same.


----------



## luckykit

wfh said:


> Does the small carryall tote fit a laptop-- like a 11inch macbook air?



I have that bag, and haven't tried it, but from just looking at it I would guess not.  The bottom is only 8" wide according to the website.  I can try it when I get home and verify though if you like!


----------



## niundlapin

Hello everyone (my first post here in pf  )

I'm trying to decide if I should get the small carryall tote (instead of small Longchamp Le Pliage Neo), but I can't really tell if the size/ shape of the small carryall tote is really what I want: a little bit floppy/ soft when carried as crossbody & the bag won't look that much trapezoid. This could sound annoying (?!), but I do like the shape of the small Le Pliage & have seen how it looks like when it's carried either way (however the price and the material are not that appealing). Unfortunately (or I should say fortunately?!) there's not much info about how it looks like after day-to-day use for this Cuyana bag...

From the picture on the official website, it looks like the shape of the bag won't really change when it's carried crossbody but I can't tell if it's because there's nothing inside the model's bag...

Could anyone help...? All the Cuyana bags look so gorgeous and I'm really hoping this would be "the one" I'm looking for!!

Thanks in advance! Any info would be very much appreciated


----------



## LvoemyLV

Does the small carryall work for crossbody? I'm 5'3".... I think I want it in black. I have two totes and they are amazing. The tall tote I use regularly and the regular tote I use as my yoga bag lol. They have held up great.


----------



## anabg

I would like the zippered tote for travelling and possibly every day use some days. Would it be better to get the zippered tote only for travelling and the classic tote for every day? I am only 5'-2". My concern is that the zippered tote is too big for my height as an everyday bag. I saw a youtube review of a lady that ordered it and had to give it to her sister. She said she should have bought the classic one as it looks a little smaller.

I have the classic tote in stone in my cart and can't seem to pull the trigger.  I also like that the classic tote is made in the US.


----------



## anabg

LvoemyLV said:


> Does the small carryall work for crossbody? I'm 5'3".... I think I want it in black. I have two totes and they are amazing. The tall tote I use regularly and the regular tote I use as my yoga bag lol. They have held up great.



How long is the strap? I saw someone carrying this bag yesterday but did not notice how they were carrying it. It's not adjustable, right?


----------



## LvoemyLV

anabg said:


> How long is the strap? I saw someone carrying this bag yesterday but did not notice how they were carrying it. It's not adjustable, right?




I didn't see the length listed on the website.  It's not adjustable


----------



## anabg

LvoemyLV said:


> I didn't see the length listed on the website.  It's not adjustable



It's true. It doesn't say. It should, though. That's important info. I would email them. I read here that they reply right away.


----------



## LvoemyLV

anabg said:


> It's true. It doesn't say. It should, though. That's important info. I would email them. I read here that they reply right away.



That is weird, isn't it?! I am going to email them. I'll let you know what they say. I'd love a cute black crossbody lol so I hope it's long enough!


----------



## dianagrace

anabg said:


> How long is the strap? I saw someone carrying this bag yesterday but did not notice how they were carrying it. It's not adjustable, right?



The strap on the small carryall is not adjustable. I just measured the strap on mine and it is 38 inches. I am 5' 8" and it is too short for me to wear crossbody.


----------



## conley87

anabg said:


> How long is the strap? I saw someone carrying this bag yesterday but did not notice how they were carrying it. It's not adjustable, right?




I have the bag as well and can post a picture tomorrow wearing it cross body. I'm 5'7" but when I have the kids I wear it as a cross body even though it sits high. [emoji4]


----------



## LvoemyLV

dianagrace said:


> The strap on the small carryall is not adjustable. I just measured the strap on mine and it is 38 inches. I am 5' 8" and it is too short for me to wear crossbody.




&#128577; it's such a cute bag, would have been perfect for crossbody. Thank you for measuring. I'm going to adjust my speedy strap and see if that gives me a good idea lol



conley87 said:


> I have the bag as well and can post a picture tomorrow wearing it cross body. I'm 5'7" but when I have the kids I wear it as a cross body even though it sits high. [emoji4]




I have two little kids and that's what I was hoping for! A picture would be great. I am a little shorter so maybe I could do the same.


----------



## conley87

I have two little kids and that's what I was hoping for! A picture would be great. I am a little shorter so maybe I could do the same.[/QUOTE]




Don't mind my dirty mirror and loungewear [emoji13] 
I don't mind wearing it this way, but I know more prefer a lower cross body.


----------



## LvoemyLV

conley87 said:


> I have two little kids and that's what I was hoping for! A picture would be great. I am a little shorter so maybe I could do the same.




View attachment 3332411

Don't mind my dirty mirror and loungewear [emoji13] 
I don't mind wearing it this way, but I know more prefer a lower cross body.[/QUOTE]


Lol I am currently wearing a tshirt and yoga crops, I live in loungewear! That is definitely helpful. It's a little short, but would definitely work if needed as crossbody. Thank you so much for the pic, it's definitely easier to see. Is that the sable color?


----------



## conley87

LvoemyLV said:


> View attachment 3332411
> 
> Don't mind my dirty mirror and loungewear [emoji13]
> I don't mind wearing it this way, but I know more prefer a lower cross body.




Lol I am currently wearing a tshirt and yoga crops, I live in loungewear! That is definitely helpful. It's a little short, but would definitely work if needed as crossbody. Thank you so much for the pic, it's definitely easier to see. Is that the sable color?[/QUOTE]


Me too! 
Yes it's the sable color, perfect neutral I love it!


----------



## anabg

That strap drop is actually not bad.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Cuyana has a pop up shop here in Georgetown and I went in today!  Came out with a few items including the smooth leather tote with a tassel, a pouch/clutch for my bag that can hold my smaller iPad and or for use as a clutch, a finally the saddle bag.  Pics later as I am off to bed.  Great store, great bags and love the simple style for simple prices!


----------



## KellyTX

For those who have dark bags (black, navy, burgundy, etc.), how bad do you find the issue of color transfer from the outside of the bag to light clothing and from the inside of the bag to light things inside the bag? I'm thinking of getting the classic pebbled tote in black but wanted to check to see how concerned I ought to be about the color-crocking warning on the website.
Thanks!


----------



## ryrybaby12

Here are my purchases!
	

		
			
		

		
	








This brand is really beautiful.  Especially in love with my tote as it is so lightweight.  I have a large Goyard and this Chanel, so this is a great alternative to an understated tote with so much style!  Love it.  The crossbody is another cool piece.  Looks big in that pic, but a great size and color IRL.

The little pouch is to stick in either as an iPad holder, but I used it as a clutch yesterday at an event.  It's a pretty blush color!


----------



## LvoemyLV

ryrybaby12 said:


> Here are my purchases!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334731
> View attachment 3334732
> View attachment 3334733
> View attachment 3334734
> View attachment 3334735
> 
> 
> This brand is really beautiful.  Especially in love with my tote as it is so lightweight.  I have a large Goyard and this Chanel, so this is a great alternative to an understated tote with so much style!  Love it.  The crossbody is another cool piece.  Looks big in that pic, but a great size and color IRL.
> 
> The little pouch is to stick in either as an iPad holder, but I used it as a clutch yesterday at an event.  It's a pretty blush color!




I love the iPad case as a clutch! I was just thinking about ordering one in black for that same reason lol. I would love to go to a pop up shop, but sadly I am never near one.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Ok, I am ordering the small carry all. I am just going to add a ring or clasp if it's too short lol. Now the biggest decision, black or sable? Does black really bleed or is that just a disclaimer? It will be a rainy day/travel bag. What do you guys think on color? Both work with my wardrobe. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## conley87

ryrybaby12 said:


> Here are my purchases!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334731
> View attachment 3334732
> View attachment 3334733
> View attachment 3334734
> View attachment 3334735
> 
> 
> This brand is really beautiful.  Especially in love with my tote as it is so lightweight.  I have a large Goyard and this Chanel, so this is a great alternative to an understated tote with so much style!  Love it.  The crossbody is another cool piece.  Looks big in that pic, but a great size and color IRL.
> 
> The little pouch is to stick in either as an iPad holder, but I used it as a clutch yesterday at an event.  It's a pretty blush color!




Beautiful Cuyana haul! I love that cross body! [emoji7]


----------



## ryrybaby12

Well, black won't get dirty, but sable us beautiful.


----------



## ryrybaby12

LvoemyLV said:


> Ok, I am ordering the small carry all. I am just going to add a ring or clasp if it's too short lol. Now the biggest decision, black or sable? Does black really bleed or is that just a disclaimer? It will be a rainy day/travel bag. What do you guys think on color? Both work with my wardrobe. Any help would be appreciated




Black won't get dirty, but sable is goregous.


----------



## LvoemyLV

ryrybaby12 said:


> Black won't get dirty, but sable is goregous.




Lol it's such a tough one! I'm leaning a little towards black because I have all LV canvas, one leather speedy in the blue/black infini color, brown and fog Cuyana totes and a gunmetal longchamp. Black would be a good staple color to have... But like you said the sable is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## ryrybaby12

LvoemyLV said:


> Lol it's such a tough one! I'm leaning a little towards black because I have all LV canvas, one leather speedy in the blue/black infini color, brown and fog Cuyana totes and a gunmetal longchamp. Black would be a good staple color to have... But like you said the sable is so gorgeous!!!


Well, get black first.  These bags as you know are timeless and beautiful and a great deal.  If you choose to get sable, you can exchange it or get another....though less is more in the land of Cuyana!


----------



## LvoemyLV

ryrybaby12 said:


> Well, get black first.  These bags as you know are timeless and beautiful and a great deal.  If you choose to get sable, you can exchange it or get another....though less is more in the land of Cuyana!




I've tried less is more... They shouldn't make such nice bags and I wouldn't love them so much lol[emoji23]. I am going with black. Fingers crossed bleeding is not going to happen in rain since I do wear white tees frequently. Thanks for your thoughts [emoji6]


----------



## conley87

LvoemyLV said:


> Lol it's such a tough one! I'm leaning a little towards black because I have all LV canvas, one leather speedy in the blue/black infini color, brown and fog Cuyana totes and a gunmetal longchamp. Black would be a good staple color to have... But like you said the sable is so gorgeous!!!




Sounds like your heart is set on the black. [emoji4] I have considered the large carryall in black but don't think I need anymore bags. I do love my sable carryall more then I thought I would, it has also stayed clean for almost a year now!


----------



## anabg

I took the plunge on a short tote in stone. I was undecided until the last minute. We will see. I hope I love it.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Quick question... I have my 2 Cuyana totes with all 3 initials monogrammed. What do you think of If I would do first, star, last as something different? Would it look weird?


----------



## TNgypsy

.


----------



## TNgypsy

LvoemyLV said:


> Quick question... I have my 2 Cuyana totes with all 3 initials monogrammed. What do you think of If I would do first, star, last as something different? Would it look weird?




I think it would be cute. I just got my first Cuyana tote today (tall tote in stone color). I didn't get initials because I wasn't sure how I'd like the tote & I wanted to be able to return it. I like it but I'm not in love yet. I considered my first initial - clover - last initial. I'm not Irish but my nickname is Lucky. If I fall in love & decide to get a second color, I may do that. I think you're idea would be cute and it would be different from your others.


----------



## LvoemyLV

TNgypsy said:


> I think it would be cute. I just got my first Cuyana tote today (tall tote in stone color). I didn't get initials because I wasn't sure how I'd like the tote & I wanted to be able to return it. I like it but I'm not in love yet. I considered my first initial - clover - last initial. I'm not Irish but my nickname is Lucky. If I fall in love & decide to get a second color, I may do that. I think you're idea would be cute and it would be different from your others.




I have the regular tote and tall tote. They were supposed to be my travel/beat around bags to be honest with you. I bought them for when I didn't want to use LV and still wanted a nice leather bag. They really don't look special when you get them, but the wear amazing! I have been using my regular tote as my yoga bag for over a year and it looks as good as when I got it. I got the tall tote to use as a purse because the regular tote dumped too easily lol. I am getting a zippered carry all for travel because they hold up so nice. I like all my things personalized so this is why I decided on Cuyana. I think without it being personalized I wouldn't *love* it either and would feel the same way.


----------



## conley87

LvoemyLV said:


> Quick question... I have my 2 Cuyana totes with all 3 initials monogrammed. What do you think of If I would do first, star, last as something different? Would it look weird?




I thought about getting my husbands and mine first initial then with a heart in between. K[emoji169]C  
I ended up settling for just my first and last initial on my tall tote and then my short tote first initial of my full name. 
I think it would be something different and unique so I say go for it!


----------



## LvoemyLV

conley87 said:


> I thought about getting my husbands and mine first initial then with a heart in between. K[emoji169]C
> I ended up settling for just my first and last initial on my tall tote and then my short tote first initial of my full name.
> I think it would be something different and unique so I say go for it!




Thank you! I think this is the longest I've ever took on ordering a bag. I am now decided on sable though lol. Just trying to decided on how I want it monogrammed


----------



## HotRedBag

justwatchin said:


> Oh I'm glad to see a thread about this tote. Here is my tote and travel set. I first saw this tote on a blog and debated a long time before purchasing. I was looking for a leather tote at a good price. This one works for me. If you're looking for a structured tote, then this is not the one. It is an open tote with one zippered inside pocket; that's where I keep my phone. In the travel set, I keep my wallet, keys and a few other items in the large case and my makeup in the smaller. Right now in the tote, I carry the travel set, a light wrap, and my glasses. It fits comfortably over the shoulder. I have not had anything fall out either and I do have a tendency to toss my bag once I get in the car. The tote did not come with a dust bag but oddly the travel set did. I had mine monogrammed which I like.
> 
> Here are a few cell phone pics.


This is beautiful!


----------



## conley87

LvoemyLV said:


> Thank you! I think this is the longest I've ever took on ordering a bag. I am now decided on sable though lol. Just trying to decided on how I want it monogrammed




Haha you want to be happy, so take your time! You will love sable! [emoji4]


----------



## TNgypsy

LvoemyLV said:


> Quick question... I have my 2 Cuyana totes with all 3 initials monogrammed. What do you think of If I would do first, star, last as something different? Would it look weird?




Look at this.....it's cute too. I may get initials like this on my next bag but with the lucky clover


----------



## TNgypsy

LvoemyLV said:


> I have the regular tote and tall tote. They were supposed to be my travel/beat around bags to be honest with you. I bought them for when I didn't want to use LV and still wanted a nice leather bag. They really don't look special when you get them, but the wear amazing! I have been using my regular tote as my yoga bag for over a year and it looks as good as when I got it. I got the tall tote to use as a purse because the regular tote dumped too easily lol. I am getting a zippered carry all for travel because they hold up so nice. I like all my things personalized so this is why I decided on Cuyana. I think without it being personalized I wouldn't *love* it either and would feel the same way.




That's the exact same reason I bought this bag. I wanted a nice leather knock around everyday bag when I didn't want to use my LVs. And sometimes carrying an LV isn't suitable but I wanted an understated great quality bag. I wish that I had done the monogram. I will next time. I went ahead and ordered a Cuyana tassel today in the stone color and had it monogrammed. (Can you believe I ordered it at 9am this morning and by noon I was sent a FedEx shipping tracking number!). I want the zippered tote too. I think they have a smaller version of the travel size (?). I think Cuyana might be my alternative to Longchamp. Time will tell[emoji4]


----------



## LvoemyLV

TNgypsy said:


> Look at this.....it's cute too. I may get initials like this on my next bag but with the lucky clover
> 
> View attachment 3341356




I love that! My initials are AS, would that be strange? I always worry because it spells "as" lol


----------



## LvoemyLV

TNgypsy said:


> That's the exact same reason I bought this bag. I wanted a nice leather knock around everyday bag when I didn't want to use my LVs. And sometimes carrying an LV isn't suitable but I wanted an understated great quality bag. I wish that I had done the monogram. I will next time. I went ahead and ordered a Cuyana tassel today in the stone color and had it monogrammed. (Can you believe I ordered it at 9am this morning and by noon I was sent a FedEx shipping tracking number!). I want the zippered tote too. I think they have a smaller version of the travel size (?). I think Cuyana might be my alternative to Longchamp. Time will tell[emoji4]




I am very impressed with Cuyana. Since I received my first tote, I haven't used a longchamp once. Sad to say. I think a zip tote in black will be in my future [emoji6]


----------



## TNgypsy

LvoemyLV said:


> I love that! My initials are AS, would that be strange? I always worry because it spells "as" lol




Haha! No, it wouldn't be strange.[emoji4].  I have a friend whose initials are "LOL". It didn't matter 10 years ago but now she sticks with just "LL".


----------



## conley87

TNgypsy said:


> Look at this.....it's cute too. I may get initials like this on my next bag but with the lucky clover
> 
> View attachment 3341356




I really like this! My initials as well!


----------



## LvoemyLV

Placed my order! Ended up going with the sable and my 3 initials. I just didn't care for just the two lol. If I still feel the need for a black one I can always get the zippered tote down the road. My classic tote is my yoga bag and my tall tote has become a daily tote. I am hoping the small crossbody will fill my travel/day trip/hands free bag for when I need a zip top. I hate to add yet another bag to my collection because it's definitely against their motto, but these are such quality bags that I prefer to use them over my LV at times when I want a non logo, low key bag. It's funny because nothing I buy is labeled or high end but my LV bags. I am a very basic, casual person and these do suit my needs. I'll be anxiously awaiting its arrival!!! Hope it comes before my trip to the zoo on mother's day!


----------



## conley87

LvoemyLV said:


> Placed my order! Ended up going with the sable and my 3 initials. I just didn't care for just the two lol. If I still feel the need for a black one I can always get the zippered tote down the road. My classic tote is my yoga bag and my tall tote has become a daily tote. I am hoping the small crossbody will fill my travel/day trip/hands free bag for when I need a zip top. I hate to add yet another bag to my collection because it's definitely against their motto, but these are such quality bags that I prefer to use them over my LV at times when I want a non logo, low key bag. It's funny because nothing I buy is labeled or high end but my LV bags. I am a very basic, casual person and these do suit my needs. I'll be anxiously awaiting its arrival!!! Hope it comes before my trip to the zoo on mother's day!




Post pics when you get it! Hope you love it, and they seem to ship very quickly so I hope it's there in time! [emoji4]
I don't own any high end designer bags I have had Marc Jacobs, MBMJ, GiGi New York, Rebecca Minkoff and ended up selling everything off and now just have Cuyana, 1 Everlane bag and a FashionABLE bag coming my way later in May. Been trying to be more minimalist with clothes, handbags and in my household. I love that these bags feel and still smell amazing after a year of use and that works for me!! 
Sorry for rambling[emoji13]


----------



## LvoemyLV

conley87 said:


> Post pics when you get it! Hope you love it, and they seem to ship very quickly so I hope it's there in time! [emoji4]
> I don't own any high end designer bags I have had Marc Jacobs, MBMJ, GiGi New York, Rebecca Minkoff and ended up selling everything off and now just have Cuyana, 1 Everlane bag and a FashionABLE bag coming my way later in May. Been trying to be more minimalist with clothes, handbags and in my household. I love that these bags feel and still smell amazing after a year of use and that works for me!!
> Sorry for rambling[emoji13]




I'll post pics  it already shipped!!! I am actually downsizing a lot of my things. The past few months I've just been figuring out what I actually use and what works for me. I've never heard of everlane before. I only own LV, 1 longchamp, 1 Mansur Gavriel bucket which I think I am selling, and now 3 Cuyana. I actually am in the process of even selling some LV. If it hasn't been used in the past year it's gone. Same with clothes, if it hasn't been worn in a year it goes in my donation box. Besides my bags [emoji87] I really am very simple and minimalist in my stuff. I am a stay at home mom and don't know why I've held on to "work" clothes the past 3 years with no intentions of wearing them. That's why I wish I found Cuyana sooner. They have amazing quality and do wear very very well. I'm curious about the clothing, but seems a little pricey for clothes.


----------



## conley87

LvoemyLV said:


> I'll post pics  it already shipped!!! I am actually downsizing a lot of my things. The past few months I've just been figuring out what I actually use and what works for me. I've never heard of everlane before. I only own LV, 1 longchamp, 1 Mansur Gavriel bucket which I think I am selling, and now 3 Cuyana. I actually am in the process of even selling some LV. If it hasn't been used in the past year it's gone. Same with clothes, if it hasn't been worn in a year it goes in my donation box. Besides my bags [emoji87] I really am very simple and minimalist in my stuff. I am a stay at home mom and don't know why I've held on to "work" clothes the past 3 years with no intentions of wearing them. That's why I wish I found Cuyana sooner. They have amazing quality and do wear very very well. I'm curious about the clothing, but seems a little pricey for clothes.




Sounds like you have a well rounded bag collection, not too large. Check out Everlane for the clothes as well they are pretty reasonable and as a stay at home mom as well they fit my lifestyle. [emoji4] I wear lots of tees, jeans, joggers and comfy dresses, comfort is key for me! I have one Cuyana tee and a alpaca scarf and love them both. The tee is very soft and the quality is great, but not sure I will buy another because I like Everlane's price points for tees.


----------



## LvoemyLV

conley87 said:


> Sounds like you have a well rounded bag collection, not too large. Check out Everlane for the clothes as well they are pretty reasonable and as a stay at home mom as well they fit my lifestyle. [emoji4] I wear lots of tees, jeans, joggers and comfy dresses, comfort is key for me! I have one Cuyana tee and a alpaca scarf and love them both. The tee is very soft and the quality is great, but not sure I will buy another because I like Everlane's price points for tees.




I'll definitely have to check out everlane. How does the Cuyana tee wash? Does it still look as nice after washing a few times?


----------



## anabg

Got my tote. I am happy with the leather.  I have never used such an unstructured bag so let's see how this goes. But really like the bag itself.


----------



## LvoemyLV

anabg said:


> Got my tote. I am happy with the leather.  I have never used such an unstructured bag so let's see how this goes. But really like the bag itself.




lol it is definitely floppy! I dumped my classic tote more times than I can count. Especially when if falls off the seat in the car. I found using pouches inside helps so you don't have a bunch of small stuff inside.


----------



## anabg

LvoemyLV said:


> lol it is definitely floppy! I dumped my classic tote more times than I can count. Especially when if falls off the seat in the car. I found using pouches inside helps so you don't have a bunch of small stuff inside.




I use pouches but I am also planning to use an organizer inside this bag.  I use it inside all of my LVs and other brands and now I am so used to using one.  But I don't think that will help the floppiness much. It's just to keep me organized. I would love to know for those who use a base shaper, where did they find one that fits these bags.


----------



## conley87

LvoemyLV said:


> I'll definitely have to check out everlane. How does the Cuyana tee wash? Does it still look as nice after washing a few times? ]
> 
> 
> 
> So far so good! I have had in for about 4 months.


----------



## anabg

My Classic Tote in Stone.  I added an organizer and it's holding it's shape somewhat.  I still think a base shaper would help.


----------



## anabg

It's so big, though. I carry a good amount of things and the bag feels half empty.


----------



## LvoemyLV

anabg said:


> It's so big, though. I carry a good amount of things and the bag feels half empty.




It is. That's why I got the tall tote as more of an everyday bag and that was still big. I didn't mind it though because I could throw a sweater or kid stuff in if need be.


----------



## xxbagsxx

conley87 said:


> LvoemyLV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll definitely have to check out everlane. How does the Cuyana tee wash? Does it still look as nice after washing a few times? ]
> 
> 
> 
> So far so good! I have had in for about 4 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask, how do you find the scarf? I've had my eye on it for a while.
Click to expand...


----------



## ryrybaby12

I


----------



## conley87

xxbagsxx said:


> conley87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask, how do you find the scarf? I've had my eye on it for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a scarf person at all but glad I gave it a try. It's soft and somewhat scratchy to me but after wearing it more frequently I didn't even notice. I have the light grey color and it went with my closet perfectly.
Click to expand...


----------



## conley87

ryrybaby12 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345068
> View attachment 3345069


----------



## ryrybaby12

ryrybaby12 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345068
> View attachment 3345069


----------



## conley87

ryrybaby12 said:


> Update!   Incredible Customer service offered a brand new bag as a replacement!




Awesome!! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## bleachedrukia

ryrybaby12 said:


> Update!   Incredible Customer service offered a brand new bag as a replacement!



Their customer service is good! I ordered the light stone in the zippered tote and it arrived with a freaking stain in the corner. Actually I think it's the bonding agent / glue that is used on the corners of the handles. They offered to clean it or pick another color. I ended up with the Pearl Grey today! Wish they upgraded the shipping for the replacement though :/ Almost a week to ship from San Fran to NJ


----------



## ryrybaby12

bleachedrukia said:


> Their customer service is good! I ordered the light stone in the zippered tote and it arrived with a freaking stain in the corner. Actually I think it's the bonding agent / glue that is used on the corners of the handles. They offered to clean it or pick another color. I ended up with the Pearl Grey today! Wish they upgraded the shipping for the replacement though :/ Almost a week to ship from San Fran to NJ


I just don't see this service from other brands, so very impressed.  Goyard is definitely not good, and there are others....


----------



## LvoemyLV

So I got my Cuyana small carry all and it is awful! I am so upset! It actually looks pretty beat up. The gold is flakes off the hardware and has black marks as well. The stitching is actually completely off the strap and it has stains inside. They offered me 20% off or they said they would replace it. What would you do?


----------



## LvoemyLV

ryrybaby12 said:


> Update!   Incredible Customer service offered a brand new bag as a replacement!




Was it hard to send the other back? I am trying to decide what I should do about the quality issues with the one that just came


----------



## alansgail

LvoemyLV said:


> So I got my Cuyana small carry all and it is awful! I am so upset! It actually looks pretty beat up. The gold is flakes off the hardware and has black marks as well. The stitching is actually completely off the strap and it has stains inside. They offered me 20% off or they said they would replace it. What would you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351391


Wow, so sorry! I've never purchased from Cuyana but that strap looks atrocious....no way would I be keeping that one. Hopefully they can replace it for you if you still want one.


----------



## anabg

LvoemyLV said:


> So I got my Cuyana small carry all and it is awful! I am so upset! It actually looks pretty beat up. The gold is flakes off the hardware and has black marks as well. The stitching is actually completely off the strap and it has stains inside. They offered me 20% off or they said they would replace it. What would you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351391



Oh wow. That doesn't look right.  My tote was perfect.... 

I would exchange for a new one.


----------



## conley87

LvoemyLV said:


> So I got my Cuyana small carry all and it is awful! I am so upset! It actually looks pretty beat up. The gold is flakes off the hardware and has black marks as well. The stitching is actually completely off the strap and it has stains inside. They offered me 20% off or they said they would replace it. What would you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351391




Send it back! That's ridiculous, mine had nothing wrong or I would have sent it back.


----------



## LvoemyLV

anabg said:


> Oh wow. That doesn't look right.  My tote was perfect....
> 
> I would exchange for a new one.







conley87 said:


> Send it back! That's ridiculous, mine had nothing wrong or I would have sent it back.




I'm glad I'm not crazy lol. I was so excited then I opened the box and saw the bad hardware. I thought I could deal with that because it could happen from use, then I opened it, saw stains inside and saw the strap when I unrolled it... That completely disappointed me  I emailed them back that I want the replacement. I'm hoping I hear back tomorrow.


----------



## LvoemyLV

I asked for a replacement of the same. They don't offer refunds and I do still want it. I hope it was a fluke and the next one will be perfect. I'm not even one to complain. I don't expect even LV bags to be perfect, but this did look like a used bag. [emoji30] hope the replacement comes fast


----------



## conley87

LvoemyLV said:


> I asked for a replacement of the same. They don't offer refunds and I do still want it. I hope it was a fluke and the next one will be perfect. I'm not even one to complain. I don't expect even LV bags to be perfect, but this did look like a used bag. [emoji30] hope the replacement comes fast




Hope this one is perfect! You had every right to send it back, it did sound like it was used or kicked around before it got sent to you. I have one of large wallets that's getting tons of use, thrown in and out of bags and hardware and leather still look great, so for the hardware to even be messed up is odd.


----------



## LvoemyLV

conley87 said:


> Hope this one is perfect! You had every right to send it back, it did sound like it was used or kicked around before it got sent to you. I have one of large wallets that's getting tons of use, thrown in and out of bags and hardware and leather still look great, so for the hardware to even be messed up is odd.




Oh good! That makes me feel better  I took pics before packing it back up


----------



## conley87

LvoemyLV said:


> Oh good! That makes me feel better  I took pics before packing it back up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352244
> View attachment 3352245
> View attachment 3352247
> View attachment 3352248




Great idea with the pictures. Hope to hear good news with the next!


----------



## alansgail

LvoemyLV said:


> Oh good! That makes me feel better  I took pics before packing it back up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352244
> View attachment 3352245
> View attachment 3352247
> View attachment 3352248


Looks like this was an unfortunate return that got overlooked and re-sold, maybe just a mistake hopefully. I've heard far more good than bad about this company.
Good luck!


----------



## Shelly319

Just wanted to share my recent cuyana purchases [emoji4]


----------



## conley87

Shelly319 said:


> Just wanted to share my recent cuyana purchases [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355513




Great choices! [emoji4] How do you like the wallet?


----------



## Shelly319

conley87 said:


> Great choices! [emoji4] How do you like the wallet?




Love it! I think I will also get it monogrammed. It's very soft.


----------



## ryrybaby12

LvoemyLV said:


> Was it hard to send the other back? I am trying to decide what I should do about the quality issues with the one that just came




They sent me one ASAp for free, and never asked a question.  They also never sent me anything to send my other one back....so I have not done so yet.  Great, great service!


----------



## ryrybaby12

And I still love my bag, and got a beautiful sweater and love it as well!


----------



## LvoemyLV

ryrybaby12 said:


> They sent me one ASAp for free, and never asked a question.  They also never sent me anything to send my other one back....so I have not done so yet.  Great, great service!




I was sent a label to return mine. The customer service was so nice. She said they want to see it because that should have never been sent to me like that. I am anxious to go pick up the replacement tomorrow from fed ex!!


----------



## LvoemyLV

Well the replacement is way worse than the first  I should have just let it go. So upset and now I feel like I wasted $195. I don't know what to do!!


----------



## conley87

LvoemyLV said:


> Well the replacement is way worse than the first  I should have just let it go. So upset and now I feel like I wasted $195. I don't know what to do!!




I'm so sorry. I was looking forward to seeing your reveal of a perfect bag. I would send it back, and let them know how disappointed you are. I have many items from them and never had a issue, I'm disappointed for you. [emoji17]


----------



## LvoemyLV

conley87 said:


> I'm so sorry. I was looking forward to seeing your reveal of a perfect bag. I would send it back, and let them know how disappointed you are. I have many items from them and never had a issue, I'm disappointed for you. [emoji17]




I love my other two totes!! They said they can't do a refund because it's personalized. The customer service associate is a very lovely person. I feel bad putting her in the middle of this. The bag itself is not worse, but the strap is horrendous!! It looks worse than anything I've ever seen. I have had target totes in the past that didn't have chipped, flaked, bubbles hardware. I just don't understand [emoji30]. She said she would personally send out another strap again though. I'm hoping it comes quickly. I do like the size and shape of the bag a lot, but will stick with items with no extra hardware in the future.


----------



## conley87

LvoemyLV said:


> I love my other two totes!! They said they can't do a refund because it's personalized. The customer service associate is a very lovely person. I feel bad putting her in the middle of this. The bag itself is not worse, but the strap is horrendous!! It looks worse than anything I've ever seen. I have had target totes in the past that didn't have chipped, flaked, bubbles hardware. I just don't understand [emoji30]. She said she would personally send out another strap again though. I'm hoping it comes quickly. I do like the size and shape of the bag a lot, but will stick with items with no extra hardware in the future.




I'm glad they are sending a new strap if that's all that is wrong this time? They should send you a discount code for future purchases or even a discount on this bag if the rest of it has some issues. They sound like they are trying at least.


----------



## LvoemyLV

conley87 said:


> I'm glad they are sending a new strap if that's all that is wrong this time? They should send you a discount code for future purchases or even a discount on this bag if the rest of it has some issues. They sound like they are trying at least.




Yes, this bag looks much better than the last. I don't know what is the deal with their straps lol. The lady is really working with me and is also doing a 20% refund. I would love a discount on future purchases, but am definitely a little hesitant after this. The bag is clean this time, doesn't have gross inside stains and definitely looks new. They definitely are the best I've ever dealt with when responding with in minutes. The strap looks like it has a clear coat of some sort and paint runs, as well as the beat up hardware.  It's the strangest thing. Fingers crossed the new strap she's sending is better!


----------



## conley87

LvoemyLV said:


> Yes, this bag looks much better than the last. I don't know what is the deal with their straps lol. The lady is really working with me and is also doing a 20% refund. I would love a discount on future purchases, but am definitely a little hesitant after this. The bag is clean this time, doesn't have gross inside stains and definitely looks new. They definitely are the best I've ever dealt with when responding with in minutes. The strap looks like it has a clear coat of some sort and paint runs, as well as the beat up hardware.  It's the strangest thing. Fingers crossed the new strap she's sending is better!




Haha I had to check over my strap just because! [emoji13]Hopefully they check the strap over before sending it too, and I suppose somewhat of a deal is better than no deal for all your troubles.


----------



## thedseer

Does anyone have coral, dark petrol, or wine in the classic tote, or burgundy in the zippered tote? If anyone has the classic leather tote and the classic leather zipper tote, do they feel pretty much the same, or does the zipper one seem more structured at all?


----------



## oogiewoogie

thedseer said:


> Does anyone have coral, dark petrol, or wine in the classic tote, or burgundy in the zippered tote? If anyone has the classic leather tote and the classic leather zipper tote, do they feel pretty much the same, or does the zipper one seem more structured at all?



I have both, and I don't really like the zippered one.  It's stiffer and the handle straps are longer.  However, if you're hauling files and a laptop- it would work perfect for a work tote.  Not sure if it's specific to the color of the leather, I have the black classic leather tote and the burgundy zippered one.  Hope that helped


----------



## thedseer

oogiewoogie said:


> I have both, and I don't really like the zippered one.  It's stiffer and the handle straps are longer.  However, if you're hauling files and a laptop- it would work perfect for a work tote.  Not sure if it's specific to the color of the leather, I have the black classic leather tote and the burgundy zippered one.  Hope that helped



Thank you, that helps a lot! I was leaning towards the classic tote.


----------



## tearose

thoughts on their new soft cinch bag?


----------



## lisaclaw

I'm loving the look of the oversized bucket bag in gray!


----------



## lisaclaw

red is pretty too!


----------



## anabg

luckykit said:


> I sent them an email and got an almost immediate, super helpful reply! Loving this company even more now. For anyone interested, they recommended the Cadillac Leather Cleaner and the Kiwi Rain Protector Spray. Note that my bag is pebbled and they still say this is safe - I know some people have heard conflicting views on that from some other brands.
> 
> I have never had the bleeding problem either as I nearly always have a black bag... On the other hand, I have had dark jeans bleed onto white tops/sweaters and an ivory jacket many times... ugh!


Hi.  Did you manage to get the stain off your bag with their recommendation?  I have a pebbled short tote in stone and I somehow managed to get a red stain in the shape of a ring on it..  I tried mild soap and water and some of it came out but I can still see the stain although it's much lighter...  TIA

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ringsofsaturn

Just wanted to provide an update of my Cuyana bag. I purchased the black pebbled leather zippered tote and had to return it after a week due to toxic smells from the leather and also due to tarnishing on the hardware. 
I then received the black smooth leather tote with zipper and it is really gorgeous. I loved it. No weird smells and a good size. I use it daily for work toting my 13 in laptop, water bottle , files, wallets, phone, keys etc. I've been using it since December and 7 months later there are a few marks on the leather and the bottom sides are wearing but it's been so functional and the marks are just making the leather look used and don't take away from the beauty. I did however notice the inside lining not only shed horribly but stained everything dark so I keep everything in pouches. I contacted Cuyana and they are willing to do an exchange or store credit but they don't have the same one available anymore and I need something with a zip so I had my local tailor and a deep red lining to the inside and now all my stuff is protected. I also used it as my only bag for an overnight work trip. I packed my overnight needs in a travel pouch and packed it with my usual stuff. It has served me well! 
Just thought anyone who is interested might benefit from a post after daily use for ~7 months.


----------



## CupsofJosephine

Hi im looking to buy a black cuyana tote without the zipper and was wondering if anyone who owned one had any bad experience such as shedding, color transfer from the interior etc? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shelly319

ringsofsaturn said:


> Just wanted to provide an update of my Cuyana bag. I purchased the black pebbled leather zippered tote and had to return it after a week due to toxic smells from the leather and also due to tarnishing on the hardware.
> I then received the black smooth leather tote with zipper and it is really gorgeous. I loved it. No weird smells and a good size. I use it daily for work toting my 13 in laptop, water bottle , files, wallets, phone, keys etc. I've been using it since December and 7 months later there are a few marks on the leather and the bottom sides are wearing but it's been so functional and the marks are just making the leather look used and don't take away from the beauty. I did however notice the inside lining not only shed horribly but stained everything dark so I keep everything in pouches. I contacted Cuyana and they are willing to do an exchange or store credit but they don't have the same one available anymore and I need something with a zip so I had my local tailor and a deep red lining to the inside and now all my stuff is protected. I also used it as my only bag for an overnight work trip. I packed my overnight needs in a travel pouch and packed it with my usual stuff. It has served me well!
> Just thought anyone who is interested might benefit from a post after daily use for ~7 months.



Funny you mention the smell and shedding. I have had the same problem with my zippered tote re the smell and my wallet constantly sheds in the coin pouch. It is gross. Too late I think now to say anything. I bought these items in mid May.


----------



## ringsofsaturn

Shelly319 said:


> Funny you mention the smell and shedding. I have had the same problem with my zippered tote re the smell and my wallet constantly sheds in the coin pouch. It is gross. Too late I think now to say anything. I bought these items in mid May.



Yeah. You know I'm not sure that I'd purchase something from them again even though I love the look of their stuff. This bag has served me well and it's fine because I really beat it up but I wouldn't buy something I wanted to have last for a long time.


----------



## JoeyLouis

I just received the Cuyana mini saddle bag. It's adorable. And the red is similar to that of my Celine red, which is a gorgeous and versatile red. 

I also ordered the Dusty Rose suede mini saddle. Not sure which I'll keep.


----------



## JoeyLouis

Here are some mod shots at standard length. It's adjustable! I'm 5' for reference.


----------



## conley87

JoeyLouis said:


> I just received the Cuyana mini saddle bag. It's adorable. And the red is similar to that of my Celine red, which is a gorgeous and versatile red.
> 
> I also ordered the Dusty Rose suede mini saddle. Not sure which I'll keep.
> 
> View attachment 3444177
> 
> View attachment 3444178



Really like the saddle bag style. That red is stunning! Dusty rose is a beautiful color as well. Thanks for sharing! [emoji4]


----------



## luckykit

thanks for the update, ringsofsaturn! i actually came here to also tell people about my experience with the small zip carryall after 6 months. it's been used daily (including travel) and i put a lot of stuff in it for work or when traveling (sweater, snacks, water bottle, etc). it has held up ok, but there are some things about it that i don't love and wish i knew, so i thought i'd pass those things on. first, the zip pouch inside is attached only at the top, so if you put anything moderately heavy in it (for me, ~6 lipsticks and a set of keys) that side of the bag will sag over time. the zippers on mine look a bit worn - there is some silver showing through the gold, which is a little disappointing. but the part that is most concerning is that one of the handles is coming unstitched. you can actually see the threads working themselves out. i haven't contacted Cuyana yet, but will, if only to just let them know it might be an issue.

so, all of these things, coupled with the fact that the bag is just a bit too small for my daily needs (what i really wanted was something sized between the large and small zip carryalls), means that i probably wouldn't buy it again. 

BUT, it is a gorgeous color, and i love the versatility of the handles plus crossbody, since i carry it both ways. now the challenge is just to find a replacement bag that i can do the same with, that will hold up better.



ringsofsaturn said:


> Just thought anyone who is interested might benefit from a post after daily use for ~7 months.


----------



## aa12

has anyone been able to see the new work satchel in person or have one yet! I'm wondering how the quality is and what it looks/feels like


----------



## aa12

i've been looking for an everyday tote bag, but I can't do anything too flimsy!


----------



## aa12

aa12 said:


> has anyone been able to see the new work satchel in person or have one yet! I'm wondering how the quality is and what it looks/feels like
> View attachment 3476304


bump


----------



## ampavlinac

This is so sad to hear. I have a bit of extra cash and wanted to treat myself to a luxury item I couldn't otherwise justify for myself and I was looking at Cuyana bags. The structured cinch bag is GORGEOUS.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Love the new capsule croc tote.


----------



## sonnet73

aa12 said:


> has anyone been able to see the new work satchel in person or have one yet! I'm wondering how the quality is and what it looks/feels like
> View attachment 3476304


I just received the work satchel in clay and overall, I like it. I think it's really pretty and the leather is quite nice. However, there are a few things I'm not happy with:

The way the center zippered compartment is placed, it pushes against the bottom of the bag and causes it to jut out a little. As a result, I'm having trouble getting the bag to stand up straight. This also makes the feet at the bottom of the bag non-functional.
The strap has multiple issues. The way the leather is cut in one part is jagged and messy. The stitching on the loop is loose and uneven. The edge coating got on the hardware (this was easy to scratch off, but is still a quality control issue).
The small inside pocket sheds because of the raw leather. If I put my phone in it, the screen gets covered with black lint.
I reached out to Customer Service and I was pretty disappointed by the interaction. They seemed dismissive about my concerns and just said they would forward them to the Production team. After I tweeted about this experience, they said they would see about whether they would be allowed to send me a replacement strap. I'm currently waiting to hear back.

I think I'm keeping the bag because of the quality of the leather and the design, but the experience with Customer Service and the unresolved issues have made me hesitant about purchasing further items from the brand.


----------



## sonnet73

sonnet73 said:


> I just received the work satchel in clay and overall, I like it. I think it's really pretty and the leather is quite nice. However, there are a few things I'm not happy with:
> 
> The way the center zippered compartment is placed, it pushes against the bottom of the bag and causes it to jut out a little. As a result, I'm having trouble getting the bag to stand up straight. This also makes the feet at the bottom of the bag non-functional.
> The strap has multiple issues. The way the leather is cut in one part is jagged and messy. The stitching on the loop is loose and uneven. The edge coating got on the hardware (this was easy to scratch off, but is still a quality control issue).
> The small inside pocket sheds because of the raw leather. If I put my phone in it, the screen gets covered with black lint.
> I reached out to Customer Service and I was pretty disappointed by the interaction. They seemed dismissive about my concerns and just said they would forward them to the Production team. After I tweeted about this experience, they said they would see about whether they would be allowed to send me a replacement strap. I'm currently waiting to hear back.
> 
> I think I'm keeping the bag because of the quality of the leather and the design, but the experience with Customer Service and the unresolved issues have made me hesitant about purchasing further items from the brand.



Update: they offered me a 15% partial refund since they didn't have any extra straps. Overall, I'm pretty happy with my purchase, but there were some issues with the bag.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

sonnet73 said:


> Update: they offered me a 15% partial refund since they didn't have any extra straps. Overall, I'm pretty happy with my purchase, but there were some issues with the bag.



Thanks for your honest and thoughtful review. I was hoping to find more  information about this particular bag, and your review was very helpful. 

Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## aa12

sonnet73 said:


> Update: they offered me a 15% partial refund since they didn't have any extra straps. Overall, I'm pretty happy with my purchase, but there were some issues with the bag.



thank you so much for your review and feedback- I'm glad someone finally was able to get a hold of the bag! There is actually a review on youtube now too, but it was an 'unboxing'. I would be very disappointed with that type of customer service regardless of the price of the bag. I like cuyana and the company and what it stands for, but they should have been more responsive with all those issues about the bag etc.


----------



## duchesslt

I bought the Cuyana Work Satchel. The tassel makes it beautiful. Ok, so they ripped off Hermes Birkin - but it's beautiful and functional and $395 makes it a steal just for the look and leather. Hope it lasts a long time as I'm kind of done with buying bags.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

duchesslt said:


> I bought the Cuyana Work Satchel. The tassel makes it beautiful. Ok, so they ripped off Hermes Birkin - but it's beautiful and functional and $395 makes it a steal just for the look and leather. Hope it lasts a long time as I'm kind of done with buying bags.



So you don't have any complaints?

Thanks!


----------



## duchesslt

No it's a great bag - just wish it wasn't so close to a Birkin look - you get beautiful leather and functional bag for 395 - beats Tory burch or Michael khors quality at a lower price point.  The tassel really makes it pretty.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

duchesslt said:


> No it's a great bag - just wish it wasn't so close to a Birkin look - you get beautiful leather and functional bag for 395 - beats Tory burch or Michael khors quality at a lower price point.  The tassel really makes it pretty.



Thanks for your insights!


----------



## duchesslt

BlackGrayRed said:


> Thanks for your insights!


Just got the travel wallet in pink champagne. Blew me away beautiful. I didn't expect it to be so beautiful - if LV did something in this leather it would be 10x as much.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

duchesslt said:


> Just got the travel wallet in pink champagne. Blew me away beautiful. I didn't expect it to be so beautiful - if LV did something in this leather it would be 10x as much.



Yay!
That's great!  Enjoy it in good health. 

Do you have any other Cuyana wallets/SLGs?
Are they lined or unlined?

Thank you!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

If anyone here has a Cuyana wallet or any of their SLGs, please share your experiences. 

Also, are they lined or unlined?

Thanks!


----------



## dianagrace

I have a classic zip around wallet, the travel case set and a couple of the pouches. The pouches are not lined. The wallet is all leather lined inside except for the inside zip pocket which is fabric lined. The travel set has a fabric lining that is easy to wipe clean. I have had these items for about a year. I use the wallet daily and it is still in excellent condition, no loose stitches or tarnished hardware. The travel set and pouches I don't use that often but are excellent quality as well. I have been very happy with all the items I have purchased from this company. I did not put my initials on any of the items so I cannot tell you how that holds up. I do have the Garance Dore pouches though and the art and love are still perfect.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

dianagrace said:


> I have a classic zip around wallet, the travel case set and a couple of the pouches. The pouches are not lined. The wallet is all leather lined inside except for the inside zip pocket which is fabric lined. The travel set has a fabric lining that is easy to wipe clean. I have had these items for about a year. I use the wallet daily and it is still in excellent condition, no loose stitches or tarnished hardware. The travel set and pouches I don't use that often but are excellent quality as well. I have been very happy with all the items I have purchased from this company. I did not put my initials on any of the items so I cannot tell you how that holds up. I do have the Garance Dore pouches though and the art and love are still perfect.



Thank you!

Your classic zip wallet...are the zipper pulls metal or leather? I checked the Web site, and some of the colors had leather pulls/others had metal. I was going to call and confirm, but I would love to hear about your wallet. 

Thank you again!


----------



## dianagrace

BlackGrayRed said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Your classic zip wallet...are the zipper pulls metal or leather? I checked the Web site, and some of the colors had leather pulls/others had metal. I was going to call and confirm, but I would love to hear about your wallet.
> 
> Thank you again!


Mine are metal and have Cuyana embossed on them. It is a really great wallet. I have the ecru pebbled leather which is very soft. The inside is lined in the same leather.  I honestly did not expect the wallet to wear as well as it has given the price point. I would recommend Cuyana to anyone who asked me. I am going to order a card case to carry in my smaller bags. This time I think I will have my initials added.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

dianagrace said:


> Mine are metal and have Cuyana embossed on them. It is a really great wallet. I have the ecru pebbled leather which is very soft. The inside is lined in the same leather.  I honestly did not expect the wallet to wear as well as it has given the price point. I would recommend Cuyana to anyone who asked me. I am going to order a card case to carry in my smaller bags. This time I think I will have my initials added.



Thank you!
You've been so helpful. [emoji4]


----------



## happyalexia

Can anyone comment on their experience with the large saddle bag? I am looking for an everyday bag and really like the look of it. It needs to be big enough for my wallet, kindle, phone, & sunnies. I am also looking at the Kate Spade Cedar Street Maise bag.


----------



## jolivenfig

Does anyone own the Weekender bag? Im very interested in purchasing, however I'm 5'2, 95lbs and am afraid that it'll look huge on me. Any pics uploaded is appreciated, thank you!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Anyone own both Everlane and Cuyana?

Can you compare quality and durability of their products, particularly their leather goods (bags, small leather goods, shoes, etc.)?

Thank you!


----------



## ampavlinac

BlackGrayRed said:


> Anyone own both Everlane and Cuyana?
> 
> Can you compare quality and durability of their products, particularly their leather goods (bags, small leather goods, shoes, etc.)?
> 
> Thank you!



I don't have any Cuyana, yet. But I bought Everlane's modern loafers and they have been a dream. They are so comfortable, and I feel like they go with literally everything. I got the camel color. They do run a bit narrow, so I went up a half size. I will probably put some wool in the toe point, but my feet haven't been sliding very much, and I haven't had issues with the leather soles being particularly slippery, either.


----------



## puppyfriend

BlackGrayRed said:


> Anyone own both Everlane and Cuyana?
> 
> Can you compare quality and durability of their products, particularly their leather goods (bags, small leather goods, shoes, etc.)?
> 
> Thank you!



I have both Cuyana and Everlane totes, and some SLGs from both brands as well. Cuyana's leather is pebbled and feels pretty indestructable, whereas the Everlane leather is smooth on shoes and SLGs and fine-grained on the Petra bags, and a little more prone to scratching (but not something you'd have to worry about much.) Both brands' SLGs are very durable and great quality for the price. To me, Everlane's are sleeker and more minimalist, while Cuyana's are more classic.  Hope that helps!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

ampavlinac said:


> I don't have any Cuyana, yet. But I bought Everlane's modern loafers and they have been a dream. They are so comfortable, and I feel like they go with literally everything. I got the camel color. They do run a bit narrow, so I went up a half size. I will probably put some wool in the toe point, but my feet haven't been sliding very much, and I haven't had issues with the leather soles being particularly slippery, either.



Thank you for your insights! [emoji4]


----------



## BlackGrayRed

puppyfriend said:


> I have both Cuyana and Everlane totes, and some SLGs from both brands as well. Cuyana's leather is pebbled and feels pretty indestructable, whereas the Everlane leather is smooth on shoes and SLGs and fine-grained on the Petra bags, and a little more prone to scratching (but not something you'd have to worry about much.) Both brands' SLGs are very durable and great quality for the price. To me, Everlane's are sleeker and more minimalist, while Cuyana's are more classic.  Hope that helps!



Yes, that helps! 
Thanks for the comparison.  
[emoji4][emoji122]


----------



## Incandesce

BlackGrayRed said:


> If anyone here has a Cuyana wallet or any of their SLGs, please share your experiences.
> 
> Also, are they lined or unlined?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi there!

I have the Cuyana classic zip around wallet in pebbled leather and I DO NOT recommend it.

I will cover the pros first. The quality of the pebbled leather itself it excellent: very soft to the touch and luxurious, and surprisingly resistant to scratches. The workmanship is also very good in terms of stitching. The monogramming they offer is very clean and precise, but I cannot attest to whether it can withstand regular wear and tear since I never use this wallet. The main interior is lined with thin leather, and the small zippered middle section is lined with cloth presumably to repel dirt and scratches from storing coins. 

The cons. The zipper has tarnished to the point that it looks brown while the zipper pull itself remains shiny gold. The contrast is ugly. Additionally, the Cuyana-stamped metal pull is of low quality as you can easily see smudges and all manner of debris acquired during the gold-dipping stage that have been fixed under the paint. Not to mention the chipping. The inner zipper pull on mine is a small piece of leather, which I am glad they have upgraded in the newer models as it looks quite cheap and somewhat worn from rubbing against the outer zipper teeth. The biggest issue I have with this wallet preventing me from using it is a major design flaw: Although the credit card slots look even in the photos, in practice the slots are not staggered. The foremost credit cards peek out over the leather, and cover the second tier cards; the second tier cards sit perfectly within their slot; but the credit cards in the back third tier will actually fall all the way down to the base and when cards are stored there, the top of the credit card is barely visible. To access the back cards you have to peel the leather away before fishing it out.. extremely inconvenient. I will try to attach a picture of this. Unfortunately I had my wallet monogrammed so there was no chance of a return which I regret. 

I know the brand is trying to market itself as affordable "luxury", but from my experience the quality just simply isn't there. If you are not bothered by those details I mentioned, the soft leather and color selection alone might be worth it. But for me, those are deal breakers and I would suggest saving up for real luxury designer. 

On a more positive note, I also have the Cuyana classic leather tote which is super smooshy and soft (I have had strangers compliment and approach me about it) and highly recommend!


----------



## legseleven

Has anyone ever leather protected their Cuyana tote? I'm the proud new owner of a tan pebbled tote. My Samorga organiser that I bought for my YSL shopper tote fits perfectly. Happy days! I just love the monogramming.


----------



## TNgypsy

legseleven said:


> Has anyone ever leather protected their Cuyana tote? I'm the proud new owner of a tan pebbled tote. My Samorga organiser that I bought for my YSL shopper tote fits perfectly. Happy days! I just love the monogramming.



How do you like the size? I have a tall tote & it's way too deep. I love their leather. I'd like the standard tote but I'm afraid it might be too wide.


----------



## legseleven

I like the size, I quite often fold the sides in to make a more trapeze shape and this works for me.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Incandesce said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I have the Cuyana classic zip around wallet in pebbled leather and I DO NOT recommend it.
> 
> I will cover the pros first. The quality of the pebbled leather itself it excellent: very soft to the touch and luxurious, and surprisingly resistant to scratches. The workmanship is also very good in terms of stitching. The monogramming they offer is very clean and precise, but I cannot attest to whether it can withstand regular wear and tear since I never use this wallet. The main interior is lined with thin leather, and the small zippered middle section is lined with cloth presumably to repel dirt and scratches from storing coins.
> 
> The cons. The zipper has tarnished to the point that it looks brown while the zipper pull itself remains shiny gold. The contrast is ugly. Additionally, the Cuyana-stamped metal pull is of low quality as you can easily see smudges and all manner of debris acquired during the gold-dipping stage that have been fixed under the paint. Not to mention the chipping. The inner zipper pull on mine is a small piece of leather, which I am glad they have upgraded in the newer models as it looks quite cheap and somewhat worn from rubbing against the outer zipper teeth. The biggest issue I have with this wallet preventing me from using it is a major design flaw: Although the credit card slots look even in the photos, in practice the slots are not staggered. The foremost credit cards peek out over the leather, and cover the second tier cards; the second tier cards sit perfectly within their slot; but the credit cards in the back third tier will actually fall all the way down to the base and when cards are stored there, the top of the credit card is barely visible. To access the back cards you have to peel the leather away before fishing it out.. extremely inconvenient. I will try to attach a picture of this. Unfortunately I had my wallet monogrammed so there was no chance of a return which I regret.
> 
> I know the brand is trying to market itself as affordable "luxury", but from my experience the quality just simply isn't there. If you are not bothered by those details I mentioned, the soft leather and color selection alone might be worth it. But for me, those are deal breakers and I would suggest saving up for real luxury designer.
> 
> On a more positive note, I also have the Cuyana classic leather tote which is super smooshy and soft (I have had strangers compliment and approach me about it) and highly recommend!



Thank you so much! [emoji122]
I was just about to order this wallet!
You saved me from disappointment and frustration. 

What a shame.

Could you post additional pictures (discolored zipper, etc.)?

Do you think their SLGs witch zippers and/or card slots would be the same?

Back to square one, I guess. Need to find another brand. 

Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## puppyfriend

BlackGrayRed said:


> Thank you so much! [emoji122]
> I was just about to order this wallet!
> You saved me from disappointment and frustration.
> 
> What a shame.
> 
> Could you post additional pictures (discolored zipper, etc.)?
> 
> Do you think their SLGs witch zippers and/or card slots would be the same?
> 
> Back to square one, I guess. Need to find another brand.
> 
> Thank you! [emoji4]



I really like Comme des Garcons for SLGs. They make fantastic wallets and you can sometimes find them on sale at Ssense, Steven Alan, etc.


----------



## BlackGrayRed

puppyfriend said:


> I really like Comme des Garcons for SLGs. They make fantastic wallets and you can sometimes find them on sale at Ssense, Steven Alan, etc.



That's the brand I've been checking out!
It's meant to be...Yay!
Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## cozylummox

I had read through this entire thread and others and spent MONTHS considering purchasing a Cuyana tote...bit the bullet and ordered the pebbled black zippered tote to use as my "personal item" bag on a flight friday. And it arrived today!

BUT...so disappointed. Check out this big ole bump next to my monogram! It looks like a wart...a strangely shiny wart. It is from the leather being pushed against the zipper on the opposite side. On top of that... it has an extremely strong chemical smell -- not like leather at all, there are weird shiny spots, and the zipper looks visibly dirty.

I contacted customer service right away and they said that it was normal, and to make sure i store it stuffed (to which I replied, why doesn't Cuyana stuff their bags? they said "carbon footprint."), and that they'd offer me a 20% return.

In all of the photos instagrams and youtube vids, I've not seen a bump like that. When I first called she said because it was monogrammed they wouldn't accept any return. I pointed out when the item is defective, it's not a return. I feel like they should make it right by replacing the bag. What do you all think? Am I overreacting?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

cozylummox said:


> I had read through this entire thread and others and spent MONTHS considering purchasing a Cuyana tote...bit the bullet and ordered the pebbled black zippered tote to use as my "personal item" bag on a flight friday. And it arrived today!
> 
> BUT...so disappointed. Check out this big ole bump next to my monogram! It looks like a wart...a strangely shiny wart. It is from the leather being pushed against the zipper on the opposite side. On top of that... it has an extremely strong chemical smell -- not like leather at all, there are weird shiny spots, and the zipper looks visibly dirty.
> 
> I contacted customer service right away and they said that it was normal, and to make sure i store it stuffed (to which I replied, why doesn't Cuyana stuff their bags? they said "carbon footprint."), and that they'd offer me a 20% return.
> 
> In all of the photos instagrams and youtube vids, I've not seen a bump like that. When I first called she said because it was monogrammed they wouldn't accept any return. I pointed out when the item is defective, it's not a return. I feel like they should make it right by replacing the bag. What do you all think? Am I overreacting?
> 
> View attachment 3554167
> View attachment 3554168
> View attachment 3554169


Oh my, that's awful! Yes, you should get a replacement. If it was me, though, I'd return it for a full refund or dispute with my credit card company. Based on reviews I've read here, it seems completely up in the air on getting an acceptable product when ordering. I can't deal with companies like that.


----------



## Incandesce

cozylummox said:


> I had read through this entire thread and others and spent MONTHS considering purchasing a Cuyana tote...bit the bullet and ordered the pebbled black zippered tote to use as my "personal item" bag on a flight friday. And it arrived today!
> 
> BUT...so disappointed. Check out this big ole bump next to my monogram! It looks like a wart...a strangely shiny wart. It is from the leather being pushed against the zipper on the opposite side. On top of that... it has an extremely strong chemical smell -- not like leather at all, there are weird shiny spots, and the zipper looks visibly dirty.
> 
> I contacted customer service right away and they said that it was normal, and to make sure i store it stuffed (to which I replied, why doesn't Cuyana stuff their bags? they said "carbon footprint."), and that they'd offer me a 20% return.
> 
> In all of the photos instagrams and youtube vids, I've not seen a bump like that. When I first called she said because it was monogrammed they wouldn't accept any return. I pointed out when the item is defective, it's not a return. I feel like they should make it right by replacing the bag. What do you all think? Am I overreacting?
> 
> View attachment 3554167
> View attachment 3554168
> View attachment 3554169



Unacceptable. Especially since that side of the bag will be on display when you're carrying it. Demand an exchange or full refund.


----------



## Incandesce

BlackGrayRed said:


> Thank you so much! [emoji122]
> I was just about to order this wallet!
> You saved me from disappointment and frustration.
> 
> What a shame.
> 
> Could you post additional pictures (discolored zipper, etc.)?
> 
> Do you think their SLGs witch zippers and/or card slots would be the same?
> 
> Back to square one, I guess. Need to find another brand.
> 
> Thank you! [emoji4]



Yes it's a shame. The leather and colors are honestly very beautiful.. and I am so tempted by the new oxblood colors they have released 

Ive attached a closeup of the zipper pull. It actually doesn't look like there's discoloration here since I put it in direct lighting to help my camera pick up the chipping. But in normal light, different angles and varying distances, the teeth look rust red-brown.. not sure why I can't capture it on camera, but it's obvious at a glance that the teeth and pull hardware are contrasting shades of "gold". I checked my classic tote and the inside zipper pull looks great, no chips/scratches.. some mild tarnishing on the teeth but I don't mind since it's hidden. 

I do have to mention my wallet was the "first generation" released.. regarding the uneven card issue, I noticed that the description now says there are 8 slots (mine is 12) so it seems like there's been a redesign! I can't comment on the other SLGs Cuyana offer, maybe someone else has experience they can share.

If you are still considering ordering, my advice is to avoid the wallets with the leather inner zipper pull (that's the one I own). Or maybe order without monogramming so that there's still the option to return.


----------



## cozylummox

Devyn Danielle said:


> Oh my, that's awful! Yes, you should get a replacement. If it was me, though, I'd return it for a full refund or dispute with my credit card company. Based on reviews I've read here, it seems completely up in the air on getting an acceptable product when ordering. I can't deal with companies like that.


Thank you. You're totally right! I called back today, talked to someone else and after her seeing the photos, with me explaining how it wasn't a bump because the bag had been folded, pointed out that this was NOT in an inconspicuous place and that it would definitely be noticed, and she offered that I could go to the Chicago showroom, view the bags, pick one out and they would monogram on the spot. Thankfully I live close enough to the pop-up and my schedule allows-- if that weren't the case, I'd just be asking for a refund, seeing how another PF member had a second bad item sent out to her.

I'm coming to the conclusion that Cuyana is really great unless you get a faulty one..which happens a lot. And that the only real way to avoid that is by going to a showroom. They reaaally need to improve their QA standards!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Incandesce said:


> Yes it's a shame. The leather and colors are honestly very beautiful.. and I am so tempted by the new oxblood colors they have released
> 
> Ive attached a closeup of the zipper pull. It actually doesn't look like there's discoloration here since I put it in direct lighting to help my camera pick up the chipping. But in normal light, different angles and varying distances, the teeth look rust red-brown.. not sure why I can't capture it on camera, but it's obvious at a glance that the teeth and pull hardware are contrasting shades of "gold". I checked my classic tote and the inside zipper pull looks great, no chips/scratches.. some mild tarnishing on the teeth but I don't mind since it's hidden.
> 
> I do have to mention my wallet was the "first generation" released.. regarding the uneven card issue, I noticed that the description now says there are 8 slots (mine is 12) so it seems like there's been a redesign! I can't comment on the other SLGs Cuyana offer, maybe someone else has experience they can share.
> 
> If you are still considering ordering, my advice is to avoid the wallets with the leather inner zipper pull (that's the one I own). Or maybe order without monogramming so that there's still the option to return.



Thank you, again, for sharing your experience and insights. So helpful. 

The wallet you have is the style I was considering. I'm having major second thoughts now. 

There are other good brands out there. 

Thank you!
Happy holidays!


----------



## ImYoungxD

Hello,
I just found this thread from 2013 but it seems active.
I purchased their tote for a christmas present and noticed there were white leather/fabric on both sides of one of the straps.
Any idea what this is and is it defective?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Pandalover8

I'm new to this forum so I'd appreciate any help you can provide. Has anyone gotten the dark burgundy tote? How would you describe the color? It looks more brown than red, and I am not sure it's a color I could pull off across all seasons. Also, have there been issues with the color rubbing off? Thanks!


----------



## Sirentian

Incandesce said:


> Yes it's a shame. The leather and colors are honestly very beautiful.. and I am so tempted by the new oxblood colors they have released
> 
> Ive attached a closeup of the zipper pull. It actually doesn't look like there's discoloration here since I put it in direct lighting to help my camera pick up the chipping. But in normal light, different angles and varying distances, the teeth look rust red-brown.. not sure why I can't capture it on camera, but it's obvious at a glance that the teeth and pull hardware are contrasting shades of "gold". I checked my classic tote and the inside zipper pull looks great, no chips/scratches.. some mild tarnishing on the teeth but I don't mind since it's hidden.
> 
> I do have to mention my wallet was the "first generation" released.. regarding the uneven card issue, I noticed that the description now says there are 8 slots (mine is 12) so it seems like there's been a redesign! I can't comment on the other SLGs Cuyana offer, maybe someone else has experience they can share.
> 
> If you are still considering ordering, my advice is to avoid the wallets with the leather inner zipper pull (that's the one I own). Or maybe order without monogramming so that there's still the option to return.



Thank you Incandesce, really glad I stumbled upon this thread! I just visited the Cuyana store yesterday and caved and bought the Small Leather Ziparound Wallet in Oxblood, it was gorgeous and soft in person but now I'm wondering if it'll have the same problems as you mentioned. I didn't have it monogrammed so I'll play around with it for the next 30 days.

Here are the official pics:  https://www.cuyana.com/small-leather-zip-around-wallet.html#oxblood

Here are some photos I took at home, but I noticed the oxblood colour almost disappears against the wood of my dining table.  Here's the brand new gold zipper (still wrapped in plastic that I'm afraid to remove!):


I will try to take another pic 3 weeks in to see how it ages.

Here's a photo with my cards in it, they're staggered nicely in the Small Zip Around Wallet but I'm not a fan of the "nipple" you can see on the coin pouch side from the button clasp!


----------



## Ldmers

duchesslt said:


> I bought the Cuyana Work Satchel. The tassel makes it beautiful. Ok, so they ripped off Hermes Birkin - but it's beautiful and functional and $395 makes it a steal just for the look and leather. Hope it lasts a long time as I'm kind of done with buying bags.





duchesslt said:


> I bought the Cuyana Work Satchel. The tassel makes it beautiful. Ok, so they ripped off Hermes Birkin - but it's beautiful and functional and $395 makes it a steal just for the look and leather. Hope it lasts a long time as I'm kind of done with buying bags.


- How has the bag been holding up so far? I am considering purchasing for work travel!


----------



## christinemliu

For anyone in the Boston area, Cuyana has a Pop-up Shop on Newbury St. from May 4-29, 2017!


----------



## Emes

Anyone own a top handle purse? 

https://www.cuyana.com/top-handle-bag.html#miele

Curious about quality and how well it keeps form...


----------



## kat59

Hi Emes..I actually have the top-handle in 2 colors, the Miele and the Black..the quality is fantastic and I have been using the Miele one almost every day for the past 2 months and it still looks new.  I get asked all the time about this bag.  I think you will be very happy if you decide to purchase.   Also, FYI Cuyana is making a smaller version for the fall.  


Emes said:


> Anyone own a top handle purse?
> 
> https://www.cuyana.com/top-handle-bag.html#miele
> 
> Curious about quality and how well it keeps form...


----------



## Emes

kat59 said:


> Hi Emes..I actually have the top-handle in 2 colors, the Miele and the Black..the quality is fantastic and I have been using the Miele one almost every day for the past 2 months and it still looks new.  I get asked all the time about this bag.  I think you will be very happy if you decide to purchase.   Also, FYI Cuyana is making a smaller version for the fall.


Thank you so much kat!!! Great input, will be on look out for fall


----------



## babycakesbri

Does anyone have the top-zip satchel? I recently purchased Madewell's transport satchel and I'm quite underwhelmed and disappointed. The top-zip seems to be a suitable replacement, but I haven't found any reviews. https://www.cuyana.com/top-zip-satchel.html#chestnut


----------



## sententia_25

I was wondering if anybody has any experience with the Cuyana Structured Leather Tote. I have Madewell Transport's tote but I wanted something a little bit more structured for work reasons. It's currently keep selling out so that is encouraging. However, it seems like a complete dupe of Mansur Gavriel's tote which is easier to source here in France. Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## Hailey Peterson

sententia_25 said:


> I was wondering if anybody has any experience with the Cuyana Structured Leather Tote. I have Madewell Transport's tote but I wanted something a little bit more structured for work reasons. It's currently keep selling out so that is encouraging. However, it seems like a complete dupe of Mansur Gavriel's tote which is easier to source here in France. Thanks in advance for any input!


I posted the same question, if anyone has input? I can't seem to find any reviews, which is odd considering it keeps selling out. Thanks in advance!


----------



## aa12

Hailey Peterson said:


> I posted the same question, if anyone has input? I can't seem to find any reviews, which is odd considering it keeps selling out. Thanks in advance!


was wondering about this too if anyone had any input!


----------



## hb925

I'm so glad I found a thread for this brand! Everyone's reviews have been very insightful. Does anyone here have experience with their clutches? I need an inexpensive leather option, and Cuyana has a couple that fit my requirements.


----------



## vivi__

sententia_25 said:


> I was wondering if anybody has any experience with the Cuyana Structured Leather Tote. I have Madewell Transport's tote but I wanted something a little bit more structured for work reasons. It's currently keep selling out so that is encouraging. However, it seems like a complete dupe of Mansur Gavriel's tote which is easier to source here in France. Thanks in advance for any input!





Hailey Peterson said:


> I posted the same question, if anyone has input? I can't seem to find any reviews, which is odd considering it keeps selling out. Thanks in advance!





aa12 said:


> was wondering about this too if anyone had any input!




Bought the structured tote in the caramel/blush color. I'll give you guys my thoughts on it once I receive it. I really wanted to get it monogramed, but since I'm new to Cuyana, I wanted to be able to return it if it didn't work out for me.


----------



## aa12

vivi__ said:


> Bought the structured tote in the caramel/blush color. I'll give you guys my thoughts on it once I receive it. I really wanted to get it monogramed, but since I'm new to Cuyana, I wanted to be able to return it if it didn't work out for me.


Looking forward to your thoughts!


----------



## ltucci

Hello all! 
I recently discovered Cuyana and love the simple style and philosophy - fewer, better! 
I have been eyeing the Le Sud Leather Satchel for my daily commute to work. I don't carry too much but with the snow, I will need to carry a pair of shoes, a couple books, water bottle, wallet, phone and some days a laptop. I would also like to know how the leather holds up in snow? 
I would appreciate any thoughts and feedback on this bag!!! 
TIA
xoxo


----------



## CupsofJosephine

ltucci said:


> Hello all!
> I recently discovered Cuyana and love the simple style and philosophy - fewer, better!
> I have been eyeing the Le Sud Leather Satchel for my daily commute to work. I don't carry too much but with the snow, I will need to carry a pair of shoes, a couple books, water bottle, wallet, phone and some days a laptop. I would also like to know how the leather holds up in snow?
> I would appreciate any thoughts and feedback on this bag!!!
> TIA
> xoxo


Hi I love their style as well! I don't specifically own the Le Sud Leather Satchel however I do own two of their bags, the classic leather tote and the shoulder bag (its a past season bag thats sort of square shaped with a turn clasp - kind of resembles the Everlane Petra crossbody bag). The leather for the leather tote is very soft and with use it became softer so it sort of slouches more than when I first bought it but keep in mind the style of the bag was meant to be slouchy therefore the leather has always been soft. The Shoulder bag on the other hand was more structured and the leather was soft as well but it held its shape very well when I first bought it. Even with continuous use it still remains structured although the leather is more soft than before and the base of the bag is slightly sagging, not enough to be a problem but it definitely isnt flat anymore. For my bags I use it very often (for about 4 years now) and tend to carry a lot of stuff so my bags get heavy which may be a main factor as to why the bags are softer and the base sags a bit. I would say you should have no problem with using the bag in the snow, I used mine all year long in all four seasons and have not had a problem. Im also not gentle with the tote bag, so I tend to throw it everywhere and there has no scrapes or cuts (its also pebbled leather so that might be why there are no scratches visible). Its still in great condition for someone who does not baby their bag at all. I own their card case as well and all the leather of the three items I personally feel is very nice and great quality. As for the Le Sud Satchel I would say you wouldn't have a problem with it holding up in the snow. Of course the bag would eventually soften up and the shape might change a bit, but I don't think that would be an issue since my Shoulder bag, which is meant to hold its shape, has held up its shape for years now aside from the slight sagging of the base, but thats any bag with regular use. Hope this helps! Sorry I couldn't answer you specifically based on that bag, but this forum doesn't get much traffic so I thought I'd give you some input from my own experience.


----------



## ltucci

CupsofJosephine said:


> Hi I love their style as well! I don't specifically own the Le Sud Leather Satchel however I do own two of their bags, the classic leather tote and the shoulder bag (its a past season bag thats sort of square shaped with a turn clasp - kind of resembles the Everlane Petra crossbody bag). The leather for the leather tote is very soft and with use it became softer so it sort of slouches more than when I first bought it but keep in mind the style of the bag was meant to be slouchy therefore the leather has always been soft. The Shoulder bag on the other hand was more structured and the leather was soft as well but it held its shape very well when I first bought it. Even with continuous use it still remains structured although the leather is more soft than before and the base of the bag is slightly sagging, not enough to be a problem but it definitely isnt flat anymore. For my bags I use it very often (for about 4 years now) and tend to carry a lot of stuff so my bags get heavy which may be a main factor as to why the bags are softer and the base sags a bit. I would say you should have no problem with using the bag in the snow, I used mine all year long in all four seasons and have not had a problem. Im also not gentle with the tote bag, so I tend to throw it everywhere and there has no scrapes or cuts (its also pebbled leather so that might be why there are no scratches visible). Its still in great condition for someone who does not baby their bag at all. I own their card case as well and all the leather of the three items I personally feel is very nice and great quality. As for the Le Sud Satchel I would say you wouldn't have a problem with it holding up in the snow. Of course the bag would eventually soften up and the shape might change a bit, but I don't think that would be an issue since my Shoulder bag, which is meant to hold its shape, has held up its shape for years now aside from the slight sagging of the base, but thats any bag with regular use. Hope this helps! Sorry I couldn't answer you specifically based on that bag, but this forum doesn't get much traffic so I thought I'd give you some input from my own experience.


Thank you so much! This helps a lot! What colors do you have? I am debating black versus the lighter color - stone.


----------



## glamourgirlpink

Cuyana leather has been pretty durable for me-I have a tote and like how lightweight it is! Also totally love their philosophy of fewer, better.


----------



## aa12

does anyone have experience with their laptop sleeve? I've been looking for a new case and was wondering if anyone had any input!?


----------



## CupsofJosephine

ltucci said:


> Thank you so much! This helps a lot! What colors do you have? I am debating black versus the lighter color - stone.


I'm a creature of habit so I have black in both bags!


----------



## meeh16

anyone know if the bag ever go on sale?


----------



## concernsofkelly

meeh16 said:


> anyone know if the bag ever go on sale?


I've never seen Cuyana run any promotions on bags, which probably helps keep their value. They do offer free FedEx shipping within the US. I've seen authentic bags for resale on Poshmark and Ebay, but you're always taking a risk with wear/tear and people not having the original dustbag. Cuyana does Instagram giveaways around the holidays to give away free bags.


----------



## concernsofkelly

Ladies, so bummed. Just received the classic leather zip tote in black and the smell inside the bag is much more chemical than a buttery leather smell. I have the (now discontinued) classic tall tote in tan from 2015 that's help up very well and didn't have the chemical smell when I purchased it. I suspect customer service will tell me the smell is normal and that I should just try airing it out. Anyone else having this issue with a recent Cuyana purchase?


----------



## canyongirl

Just bought my 1st Cuyana and I'm very impressed!  I saw on instagram that they started selling organizer inserts for the tote bags and I knew this would be the perfect tote for travel or everyday.  The insert has a pocket for a laptop/ipad, water bottle, phone pocket and a larger slip pocket.  My tote is the Classic Structured in Cognac/Blush and the insert is Blush.


----------



## xikry5talix

Does anyone own their work satchel? Considering Cuyana's or putting the money towards a different bag...


----------



## thepetitequeen

As a gift I got the Classic monogrammed in the grey color. Its very smooshy which I love and the quality of the leather is amazing. Mine has no chemical smell others have reported, only a faint lovely leather smell. I got the smaller monogram font – the smaller size is very nice and understated, much prefer that to the larger three letter monogram. I also got the organizer in blush – same as the poster above. I have been using this bag nonstop since I received it, depending on the day I may need to bring more books etc. so I have been alternating with or without the organizer. With the organizer it is of course more structured, but when I have fewer items I really like the floppy style as well. Cannot speak more highly of this bag. If you are going to get the Classic style instead of Structured I would recommend also buying the organizer so you have more options of structured vs floppy.

If anyone would like me to post pictures please let me know I'd be happy to do so.


----------



## anabg

My bag is 2 years old by now but it never had a chemical smell.


----------



## Nymph

thepetitequeen said:


> As a gift I got the Classic monogrammed in the grey color. Its very smooshy which I love and the quality of the leather is amazing. Mine has no chemical smell others have reported, only a faint lovely leather smell. I got the smaller monogram font – the smaller size is very nice and understated, much prefer that to the larger three letter monogram. I also got the organizer in blush – same as the poster above. I have been using this bag nonstop since I received it, depending on the day I may need to bring more books etc. so I have been alternating with or without the organizer. With the organizer it is of course more structured, but when I have fewer items I really like the floppy style as well. Cannot speak more highly of this bag. If you are going to get the Classic style instead of Structured I would recommend also buying the organizer so you have more options of structured vs floppy.
> 
> If anyone would like me to post pictures please let me know I'd be happy to do so.



Am leaning towards the Structured, but would definitely appreciate photos of the bag with and without the insert for comparison!


----------



## Flushpuppy

I'm sorely tempted to get the zippered tote in Blush, but paranoid about denim transfer. Anyone have one and had color issues with it?


----------



## thepetitequeen

Nymph said:


> Am leaning towards the Structured, but would definitely appreciate photos of the bag with and without the insert for comparison!


Sorry I didn't see this until now! Here are some pictures that might help if you still haven't decided yet. For reference I am 4'11'.

Without insert:






With insert:


----------



## Nymph

Thanks for the photos! Definitely a good reference for anyone considering the insert!


----------



## marymlsss

babycakesbri said:


> Does anyone have the top-zip satchel? I recently purchased Madewell's transport satchel and I'm quite underwhelmed and disappointed. The top-zip seems to be a suitable replacement, but I haven't found any reviews. https://www.cuyana.com/top-zip-satchel.html#chestnut



I couldn't find many pics/info before my purchase decision either so I thought I'd write a review.
I purchased the $275 *top-zip satchel* in black last week, and overall I'd say I'm pretty satisfied with this purchase.
The leather is very soft and does not require "breaking in" to, and for this price range I think it is something I could be a little rough around with.
I noticed the chemical smell that some people mentioned here, but hopefully it will air out soon with use (I plan to use it a LOT!)
The baq is pretty roomy for what I normally carry to work, and lightweight too. Leather is slightly grained, adjustable leather strap is nice and long and hardware/zipper is of good quality. Wouldn't mind an extra inside pocket though.

I don't have an iPad or small laptop so I put in some magazines and clear files for size comparison, plus some other stuff I usually carry around (denim jacket, small umbrella, 600ml water bottle, cosmetic pouch, etc...)


----------



## strussy

marymlsss said:


> I couldn't find many pics/info before my purchase decision either so I thought I'd write a review.
> I purchased the $275 *top-zip satchel* in black last week, and overall I'd say I'm pretty satisfied with this purchase.
> The leather is very soft and does not require "breaking in" to, and for this price range I think it is something I could be a little rough around with.
> I noticed the chemical smell that some people mentioned here, but hopefully it will air out soon with use (I plan to use it a LOT!)
> The baq is pretty roomy for what I normally carry to work, and lightweight too. Leather is slightly grained, adjustable leather strap is nice and long and hardware/zipper is of good quality. Wouldn't mind an extra inside pocket though.
> 
> I don't have an iPad or small laptop so I put in some magazines and clear files for size comparison, plus some other stuff I usually carry around (denim jacket, small umbrella, 600ml water bottle, cosmetic pouch, etc...)
> 
> View attachment 4127093
> View attachment 4127094
> View attachment 4127099
> 
> View attachment 4127096
> View attachment 4127098
> View attachment 4127131
> View attachment 4127136



Thank you for the photos, they are very helpful, I've been eyeing the Top Zip Satchel as well. 
I was wondering if the bag can be worn on the shoulder with the long strap, rather than cross body if that makes sense? Or is the long strap too long? 

Does anyone know if there is much of a difference between the Top Zip Satchel and the Medium Carryall Tote?


----------



## lenie

I just got the new medium carryall. I don’t have the top zip or regular to compare. I do have the small carryall and it is definitely bigger-true medium size.


----------



## marymlsss

strussy said:


> Thank you for the photos, they are very helpful, I've been eyeing the Top Zip Satchel as well.
> I was wondering if the bag can be worn on the shoulder with the long strap, rather than cross body if that makes sense? Or is the long strap too long?
> 
> Does anyone know if there is much of a difference between the Top Zip Satchel and the Medium Carryall Tote?



I usually wear the bag on my shoulder when I commute and the bag falls at my lower waist (I'm 161 cm or 5'3, for reference), feels about the right length imo.

For a time I was contemplating between the satchel and the medium carryall tote and here's what I noticed.
*satchel*: pros - handles are rounded and detailed, giving it a 'satchel' look, long strap is adjustable / cons - only one pocket on the inside, costs $60 more than the carryall
*carryall tote* : pros - costs less, has an extra pocket on the inside / cons -  handles are flat, strap is not adjustable, feels more like a 'tote'

Since I wanted to use it for work I decided to go with the satchel, plus I already have canvas and nylon totes for everyday use. 

**UPDATE on the smell: So I've used the bag for over a week and I think the smell is barey noticeable now. I've kept the bag zipper open as much as I can (somehow I feel that the smell is coming from the lining), and I sprayed the Cuyana dust bag with my favorite perfume and stuck it inside. I think what's left is a faint leather smell and my perfume.

Also eyeing the Cuyana large backpack and mini tassel bag, so I don't think the Fewer, Better idea works for me either ahhh


----------



## marymlsss

strussy said:


> Thank you for the photos, they are very helpful, I've been eyeing the Top Zip Satchel as well.
> I was wondering if the bag can be worn on the shoulder with the long strap, rather than cross body if that makes sense? Or is the long strap too long?
> 
> Does anyone know if there is much of a difference between the Top Zip Satchel and the Medium Carryall Tote?


Finally got around to taking a pic. The leather strap has 8 holes and in this pic I am using the 2nd & 3rd on the shorter end, I like to wear mine closer to my waist.


I


----------



## cilucia

I recently purchased the mini saddle bag in Burgundy and thought I would share some photos and my thoughts.

I bought this bag for a very specific function: I got to a couple work conferences a year, and needed a small bag that I could wear to the evening networking sessions or dinner with colleagues that would fit my iPhone 8 Plus, my wallet, and a lip balm. I’m just shy of 5’4”, so I always opt for smaller bags. This one just barely fits the iPhone 8 Plus:





(The “loop” I have on my phone case makes it take up more space than it should; oh well, compromises!)


Stuffed to the brim, this actually can fit a fair amount of items:


Can you tell I have a toddler at home? I’ve been using this bag for daycare pickups, when I need to bribe my kid with a food pouch to get in the car.



Here’s how the straps connect to the side

I’m really impressed with the bag, and love how it looks.

My overall impressions: 

very good quality all around (nice leather, adjustable strap, even stitching)
The right style I was looking for (I love the colour, the combination of pebbled and smooth leathers, and gold tone hardware)
fit’s just what I need; I can even fit one of those huge name tags they give you at conferences, if you kind of line it around the bottom of the bag and then put your stuff in! That was handy for going out to dinner with colleagues and then going straight back to a networking session without going to your room first! I hate having my name tag out when not on-site at the conference location!
The price is really good, but I would have paid $100 more if it was (a) lined, (b) had a pocket on the backside (say for a hotel room key), and (c) one or two slip pockets inside. But I can’t fault this bag for those bits, as even luxury bags at this mini size sometimes don’t have those features!

Hope this helps! More photos here


----------



## misssplendid

Anyone got the oversized carryall tote?
I am thinking of getting it and am looking for reviews and thoughts on it. Mod shots would be super helpful too!


----------



## champagne4breakfast

I love my Cuyana bags and leather goods! I have the Saddle Bag, the Mini Saddle Bag, the 3-in-1 Convertible Bag, the Envelope clutch, the small square zip wallet, and a cardholder. I previously owned the Mini Chain Saddle Bag but sold it because I did not use it enough to justify keeping. I had my eye on the Classic Shoulder bag, but it's gone from the website now, so I am hoping to find it on the second-hand market. 

The regular size Saddle Bag is my most used bag. My only complaint about it is that the front flap is starting to get stretched out and droopy and the sides on the strap are starting to crack. I have had the bag over a little over a year now and use it multiple times a week, sometimes for daily for weeks in a row. 

The Mini Saddle Bag is cute but does not hold much. I have to switch to the cardholder and ditch my wallet if I want to be able to fit my keys and cell phone (I have an iPhone 8, not the plus). 

The 3-in-1 was great for a recent vacation. I could wear the bag more casually as a fanny-pack during the day and then switch to a purse in the evening. It can also be used as a clutch, but I have not used it that way yet as I have other clutches I prefer the look of. It is my first (and only) fanny-pack style bag and was actually surprised how much I enjoyed having my hands free and being able to easily reach into my purse. 

The envelope clutch, cardholder and wallet function exactly as one would expect, no surprises there. I got the wallet in the burgundy color and get compliments on it regularly. I had it monogrammed with my initials. I got my mom one for Christmas this year. It's the perfect size for me.


----------



## fawnx

Hello! 
I know this is an old thread, but I recently discovered the brand and was wondering if anyone could provide me with some information. I saw some posts in this thread about a smooth leather classic zip tote made in Italy, but the classic totes I've found online are made of pebbled leather in Argentina. Were the smooth leather bags an old/limited release or are they released in certain seasons? I'd love to find one of those! 
Thank you!


----------



## dorcast

Does anyone have the suede tote?  I love the color and the look, but wonder if it would get destroyed.  This isn't a bag I would baby, it would carry my laptop, etc for work. 
https://www.cuyana.com/suede-classic-structured-leather-tote.html


----------



## Jasmina20387

Hello, was curious on anyone’s thoughts on the Cuyana backpack? Was reading through the thread and couldn’t find anyone’s comments on it. If you have one, what do you think??


----------



## krawford

Just wanted to show my Cuyana collection   3 Work clutches and one crossbody pouch. Four bags for under $500.00. These are my go to bags. My high dollar bags are resting


----------



## cilucia

krawford said:


> View attachment 4444284
> View attachment 4444285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to show my Cuyana collection   3 Work clutches and one crossbody pouch. Four bags for under $500.00. These are my go to bags. My high dollar bags are resting


I wish the crossbody pouch was lined, and I wish the work clutches could be worn crossbody too!


----------



## ryrybaby12

dorcast said:


> Does anyone have the suede tote?  I love the color and the look, but wonder if it would get destroyed.  This isn't a bag I would baby, it would carry my laptop, etc for work.
> https://www.cuyana.com/suede-classic-structured-leather-tote.html


I was looking at it too!


----------



## ryrybaby12

krawford said:


> View attachment 4444284
> View attachment 4444285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to show my Cuyana collection   3 Work clutches and one crossbody pouch. Four bags for under $500.00. These are my go to bags. My high dollar bags are resting


Really love these....need one.  I kept looking at H double sens, and came back to the less expensive version in my closet but adding the small accessories are a need


----------



## dorcast

ryrybaby12 said:


> I was looking at it too!



I still haven't pulled the trigger. I think it's beautiful, but don't think it could sustain everyday NYC life.  I keep meaning to go to the store to see it in person.


----------



## krawford

ryrybaby12 said:


> Really love these....need one.  I kept looking at H double sens, and came back to the less expensive version in my closet but adding the small accessories are a need


I love the Double Sens.  Had one and sold it.  I still keep my eye out for another one though.  It is a great tote.


----------



## ryrybaby12

krawford said:


> I love the Double Sens.  Had one and sold it.  I still keep my eye out for another one though.  It is a great tote.


It is?  Which color did you have and size?  I need a good workhorse....for work etc,  was looking at the 45


----------



## kikume

Is Cuyana's leather quality different between their different bags? Apologies if the question has already been asked. I recently placed an order for the Mini Circle Belt Bag, and a card case.

The leather on the bag was awful and didn't feel much better than pleather you'd find at Zara, and the stitching on the base of the bag was wonky. The stitching on the card holder was also wonky on one side, and the slots (when measured with a ruler) weren't even straight!

I'm very thankful that they're giving me a full refund with no $10 deduction for shipping back to them though.


----------



## blueberryflats

Can anyone comment on the size of the insert? The website describes the width at the base as 13.5", but the width of the classic tote is described as 18". However, the images and videos all seem to show the insert as a perfect fit to the tote.

I'm mostly curious about purchasing the insert to put inside other totes that I already own and want to make sure it would fit. Although, the insert looks a little floppy too, so I wonder if it would be accommodating of something a little smaller in width but a little deeper.


----------



## fashionplate123

The website said that the black work bag had a restock date of 7/26 for the past month.  Now, it no longer says that.  I’ve had it with this company.  They sell out of the bags I want, keep them on the website as a tease but never replenish them. I had set aside funds to purchase this bag at the end of next month and can’t believe the restock date isn’t showing anymore.  Very disappointed.


----------



## MicheleV

Does anyone has the Cuyana Leather Zippered Tote and use it with their Tote Organizational Insert?

*If so, would you mind taking a photo of the zippered tote with the insert inside zipped and unzipped and posting it?* I'm just wondering how it looks as it seems a bit slouchier than the structured tote. 

I'm leaning against the structured one since they don't have it in stock in Navy right now and they don't have it in Pearl Grey, which is the colour I'd like. I think I'd also like the structure one to at least have a magnetic clasp or something.


----------



## china_doll

Ordered the Structured Tote with the organizer about 2-3 weeks ago and I have been using it for work since. Great tote for work although it can feel a bit heavy at times! I would also recommend the organizer as I feel it has helped me find things more easily when I reach into my bag


----------



## girliegirl

Does Cuyana ever do discount codes? I can’t seem to locate one.


----------



## luminosity

Has anyone here own oversized double loop bag?


----------



## Sail4Seas

I just received the structured tote with insert and the overized double loop bag.  Love the structured tote but I do not care for the double loop bag (could be the color - caramel) so it is going back.


----------



## Gurzzy

Has anyone purchased the System Tote? Thinking about getting that along with the organizer as a work bag now that I'll need to start going back into the office. I am nervous to buy as I don't think International orders are returnable (I'm in Canada).


----------



## _jlv

Gurzzy said:


> Has anyone purchased the System Tote? Thinking about getting that along with the organizer as a work bag now that I'll need to start going back into the office. I am nervous to buy as I don't think International orders are returnable (I'm in Canada).


I do not have the system tote but I have the regular double loop bag. I don't have any issues with the leather or glazing around the bag/straps but I'm having a big problem with the glazing cracking/coming off on the interior opening of the bag, I just reached out to them to ask if this is normal or if they could repair it (bought the bag in June 2021). I know most of their leather bags have similar glazing so maybe this would be helpful to note.


----------



## Madisota

Gurzzy said:


> Has anyone purchased the System Tote? Thinking about getting that along with the organizer as a work bag now that I'll need to start going back into the office. I am nervous to buy as I don't think International orders are returnable (I'm in Canada).


I have the 16” system tote and love it. I don’t care for the organizer insert and returned it. I like the slouchiness of the tote and the organizer make it too structured and rigid, plus I think it is overpriced. For $98, you can find better organizer inserts on Etsy or Amazon - just my thought. I use the tote mainly for my commute to work. The 16” fits my laptop, notebook, agenda and daily essentials with rooms to spare. I like this design better than their classic totes. The handles are one piece of leather from to body of the bag and sewn together at the top (you see the seams when you hold the handles), which I find it more sturdy than the sewn on straps on regular totes (I had the straps broke on me too many times). I like it so much that I ordered the 13” in light stone. I’ll post a comparison pics when I receive it.


----------



## bisbee

I just received the small insert for my St. Louis.  It is perfect for me…I replaced one I bought from Etsy.  That one was felt…it was starting to look ragged.  I like the material of the Cuyana much better.


----------



## SayaJ

Anyone getting the new Cuyana Easy Tote? https://www.cuyana.com/bags/easy-to...=black&dwvar_10010065_size=classic&quantity=1

I'm thinking whether I should get the Organizer Insert, but I read that it adds to the weight of the bag?


----------



## TejasMama

SayaJ said:


> Anyone getting the new Cuyana Easy Tote? https://www.cuyana.com/bags/easy-to...=black&dwvar_10010065_size=classic&quantity=1
> 
> I'm thinking whether I should get the Organizer Insert, but I read that it adds to the weight of the bag?


Yes, I'm definitely looking at the Easy Tote.  I purchased the messenger bag earlier this year and LOVE it, especially for my laptop and taking basic work -related items around. The Easy Tote is supposed to be very light but I'm not sure how heavy the Organizer Insert is.


----------



## chandra920

I love the organizer, but it is pretty heavy (I have it in a system tote).  Does anyone know of any influencers or anything with the easy tote?  I have enough designer bags that I absolutely do not need another Cuyana bag, but I do really like having the option to carry something with a low key label that is worry free.


----------



## SayaJ

TejasMama said:


> Yes, I'm definitely looking at the Easy Tote.  I purchased the messenger bag earlier this year and LOVE it, especially for my laptop and taking basic work -related items around. The Easy Tote is supposed to be very light but I'm not sure how heavy the Organizer Insert is.


I'm looking at the Easy Tote (tall version), but undecided between dark olive and indigo. The daffodil is yummy too 
Also considering purchasing a leather pouch, but undecided on the size!


----------



## TejasMama

SayaJ said:


> I'm looking at the Easy Tote (tall version), but undecided between dark olive and indigo. The daffodil is yummy too
> Also considering purchasing a leather pouch, but undecided on the size!


Both colors are gorgeous choices.  Would love to hear what you decide!  I ordered the Easy Tote in cappuccino—my messenger bag is the same color and I love it.  Goes with everything.  It should arrive next week.


----------



## SayaJ

TejasMama said:


> Both colors are gorgeous choices.  Would love to hear what you decide!  I ordered the Easy Tote in cappuccino—my messenger bag is the same color and I love it.  Goes with everything.  It should arrive next week.


Oh the cappuccino is lovely! I think I'm settled on the dark olive. But still thinking about the pouch size - do you happen to have one? The mini seems to be the better size, but I do tend to accumulate a lot of miscellaneous stuff in my bag so the larger small pouch may be more suitable. It looks huge though - I'm so conflicted lol


----------



## SayaJ

I just received my Tall Easy Tote in dark olive and Mini Zipper Pouch in daffodil! Shipping was so fast - I ordered them last Friday and they arrived today (Monday) in Singapore! Here are some pictures


----------



## chateleine

SayaJ said:


> I just received my Tall Easy Tote in dark olive and Mini Zipper Pouch in daffodil! Shipping was so fast - I ordered them last Friday and they arrived today (Monday) in Singapore! Here are some pictures
> 
> 
> Lovely colour choices and such helpful photos!  Are you liking the tote so far? I'm wondering if it stands by itself when you have things in it, and does the bottom seem like it would start to sag if you carried a laptop in it? (These are issues I had with my first Cuyana tote...)


----------



## SayaJ

Yes, the tote is lovely but it does get heavy if I put my Surface Pro 8 in. Other things in my bag are: long wallet, foldable umbrella, a couple of pouches and a 355ml water bottle. Even with all these items, the bag won't properly stand by itself. The bottom will sag so I'm trying to get a base shaper.


----------



## pizzalifechoseme

I’m seriously considering the system tote in cappuccino, anyone has some pics? It’s quite hard to find a non sponsored pic of it so it would be so helpful to see! Thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

SayaJ said:


> I just received my Tall Easy Tote in dark olive and Mini Zipper Pouch in daffodil! Shipping was so fast - I ordered them last Friday and they arrived today (Monday) in Singapore! Here are some pictures
> 
> View attachment 5585155
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585156
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585157
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585158
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585159
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585160
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585161
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585162
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585165
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585166


I love this color!  How are you liking this bag??


----------

